# Texas Gov. Abbot to load illegals on busses and drop them on Capital Hill.



## Nostra (Apr 6, 2022)

Good. It's about time.  Biden has been dumping Fauci Flu infested illegals all over the country.  Abbott is about to send a caravan of busses with these illegals to DC and drop them at the Capital steps.



Texas Gov. Greg Abbott directs use of buses to drop off migrants at steps of Capitol in DC​

*Texas Gov. Greg Abbott said Wednesday that undocumented migrants released into his state will be shipped to the steps of the U.S. Capitol in Washington D.C., as border checkpoints struggle to manage the flow of people attempting to enter the United States and the Biden administration's move to eliminate the Title 42 expulsion provision.

The state will provide charter buses to drop off migrants – many released into small Texas communities that officials say are overwhelmed – in Washington, the Republican governor said in a news conference. 

"We are sending them to the Unites States Capitol where the Biden administration will be able to more immediately address the needs of the people that they are allowing to come across our border," Abbott said. 

He noted that cities along the Texas-Mexico border have bused migrants to San Antonio.

"So I said I got a better idea. As opposed to busing these people to San Antonio, let's continue the ride all the way to Washington D.C.," Abbott said. 

The first location where migrants will be dropped off is the U.S. Capitol, officials said.

 W. Nim Kidd, chief of the Texas Division of Emergency Management, said his agency will "use as many buses as we need" to follow Abbott's directive. In past emergencies, up to 900 buses have been activated for evacuations, he said. *









						Texas Gov. Greg Abbott directs use of buses to drop off migrants at steps of Capitol in DC
					

Texas Gov. Greg Abbott said Wednesday that undocumented migrants will be shipped to the steps of the U.S. Capitol as the Biden administration moves. to eliminate the Title 42 expulsion provision.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 6, 2022)

Busing them somewhere else is a temporary solution.  Texas needs to secede and build a border wall on all four sides.


----------



## Peace (Apr 6, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Busing them somewhere else is a temporary solution.  Texas needs to secede and build a border wall on all four sides.


Not happening…


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Good. It's about time.  Biden has been dumping Fauci Flu infested illegals all over the country.  Abbott is about to send a caravan of busses with these illegals to DC and drop them at the Capital steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Governor pussy hot wheels will never do that. He's throwing red meat. 

Ken Paxton would do it.

Allen West would do something.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Good. It's about time.  Biden has been dumping Fauci Flu infested illegals all over the country.  Abbott is about to send a caravan of busses with these illegals to DC and drop them at the Capital steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't sound like much of an American.


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Good. It's about time.  Biden has been dumping Fauci Flu infested illegals all over the country.  Abbott is about to send a caravan of busses with these illegals to DC and drop them at the Capital steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great policy... great governor

btw

why do you call him Veggie Joe?

=


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> He doesn't sound like much of an American.


He's a Texan. You know...BETTER.


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 6, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Busing them somewhere else is a temporary solution.  Texas needs to secede and build a border wall on all four sides.


i don't know about all 4  sides but definitely  @ the border


our country has gone mad... 

been on its way for so long... or wait... THERE, not on its  way...


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 6, 2022)

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Not happening…


Then they ain't gonna solve the problem with illegals.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> He doesn't sound like much of an American.


By all means, please explain the above in detail.

They are here illegally, the federal gov't is failing to deal with the illegals in a timely and efficient manner.  Those illegals have proven to be a horrible burden on both state and NGO charities which are still overwhelmed from the last surge and the tax payers of the state are getting really fed up with this.

Abbott is doing the right thing, DC created the problem so instead of us having to pay for their malfeasance it seems entirely appropriate to let DC bear that burden instead of the states.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

All these "migrants" are such great people, Governor hot wheels just wants DC to share in greatness. 

Why are you commies complaining?  

These are your people.  TAKE THEM, YOU FUCKING KUUUNTS.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> great policy... great governor
> 
> btw
> 
> ...


Because he has about the same level of awareness as a bag of spinach.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Good. It's about time.  Biden has been dumping Fauci Flu infested illegals all over the country.  Abbott is about to send a caravan of busses with these illegals to DC and drop them at the Capital steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In other words, a free ride to DC? Right on time for the Cherry blossom season. Yeah, that will learn them.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> By all means, please explain the above in detail.
> 
> They are here illegally, the federal gov't is failing to deal with the illegals in a timely and efficient manner.  Those illegals have proven to be a horrible burden on both state and NGO charities which are still overwhelmed from the last surge and the tax payers of the state are getting really fed up with this.
> 
> Abbott is doing the right thing, DC created the problem so instead of us having to pay for their malfeasance it seems entirely appropriate to let DC bear that burden instead of the states.


The Saudis solved their problem with illegals ten years ago without violence or abuse.  The US could as well. We'd rather fight about a useless border wall than solve the problem. I'm sick of these prancing pissants.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

I hear it on good authority that Governor hot wheels made a deal with all these illegal criminals. They will be granted illegal sanctuary in Texas but only if they vote Republican.


The Dems are sent to DC where they belong.

You see, Republicans and Democrats are exactly the same.


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Because he has about the same level of awareness as a bag of spinach.


oh... I thought maybe you'd heard  he was a vegan?

which reminds me... a lot of lefties like veganism

but strangely, I don't know of any elite dims who ARE vegans.. 

not surprising, I know... Hypocrisy, thy name is Dimcrat


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> great policy... great governor
> 
> btw
> 
> ...


Because Biden isn't morbidly obese like a real man.


----------



## 1srelluc (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> He's a Texan. You know...BETTER.


All hat, no cattle as usual I suspect.

That said....I sure as hell don't want them crossing over into Virginia after they are dumped and that is where they will go. 

I hope Youngkin is on the phone reading him the riot act as I type this.


----------



## rightnow909 (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> .
> 
> You see, Republicans and Democrats are exactly the same.


kinda seems like it... 

I mean... Explain 1/6

if that is not so???


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> In other words, a free ride to DC? Right on time for the Cherry blossom season. Yeah, that will learn them.


As long as it learns them enough to where they can't get their asses back here, I don't care. I still don't think it's gonna happen, but if it does, those fuckers will be gone, and out of my state.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Busing them somewhere else is a temporary solution.  Texas needs to secede and build a border wall on all four sides.


Please do.   We've been listening to Texans say they want to secede for a long time.   We're still waiting.   Please do.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 6, 2022)

Why doesn't Texas just bus these illegals to East LA?

A lot closer than capital hill- and California is cool to the homeless.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> He doesn't sound like much of an American.


I wish a few of these illegals would corner you at 3am


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> All these "migrants" are such great people, Governor hot wheels just wants DC to share in greatness.
> 
> Why are you commies complaining?
> 
> These are your people.  TAKE THEM, YOU FUCKING KUUUNTS.


So you advocate kidnapping.   Why am I not surprised.   (keeping in mind, kidnapping and then taking your kidnap victims across state lines is a federal offense)


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> All hat, no cattle as usual I suspect.


You Virginia yankees have never even seen a cow.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> I wish a few of these illegals would corner you at 3am


See?   Can't help talking about violence, can you?   Of course, it's so easy when hiding behind your keyboard.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> So you advocate kidnapping.   Why am I not surprised.   (keeping in mind, kidnapping and then taking your kidnap victims across state lines is a federal offense)


Arresting criminals is now kidnapping?


----------



## White 6 (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> He's a Texan. You know...BETTER.


He's a dumbass, who will be spreading wet back illegal aliens in every state along the way, until he gets the drivers and himself arrested on kidnapping charges.  It would pretty well guarantee a win for Beta if Abbott is Federally indicted on kidnapping charges and takes his act, interstate.


----------



## okfine (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> By all means, please explain the above in detail.
> 
> They are here illegally, the federal gov't is failing to deal with the illegals in a timely and efficient manner.  Those illegals have proven to be a horrible burden on both state and NGO charities which are still overwhelmed from the last surge and the tax payers of the state are getting really fed up with this.
> 
> Abbott is doing the right thing, DC created the problem so instead of us having to pay for their malfeasance it seems entirely appropriate to let DC bear that burden instead of the states.


State of Texas problem.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> I wish a few of these illegals would corner you at 3am


You're a real cowardly prick, aren't you?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Because Biden isn't morbidly obese like a real man.


Like this lard?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> He's a dumbass, who will be spreading wet back illegal aliens in every state along the way, until he get the drivers and himself arrested on kidnapping charges.  It would pretty well guarantee a win for Beta if Abbott is Federally indicted on kidnapping charges and takes his act, interstate.


Transporting criminals = kidnapping

got it


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> He doesn't sound like much of an American.


Somewhere north of 300 million people have expressed a desire to immigrate to America.  How many "deserve" to come here?  Are Americans who do not want the country gutted, Racist, Xenophobic, et. Cetera?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

okfine said:


> State of Texas problem.


and we're gonna solve it. So shut the fuck up about how we do it.


----------



## okfine (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> and we're gonna solve it. So shut the fuck up about how we do it.


Go blow Abbott you asshole.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Like this lard?   View attachment 627047


He's gotten heavier since then.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 6, 2022)

Abbott just needs to chill out.......too soon?


----------



## 1srelluc (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You Virginia yankees have never even seen a cow.


The best of your people died at Sharpsburg and Spotsylvania......And you never recovered.


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Like this lard?   View attachment 627047


That lard ran circles around your basement dweller in 2020.  That cannot be disproven.  Oh, and BTW, he has lost over 30lbs lately.  TICK TOCK... TICK TOCK...


----------



## ClaireH (Apr 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Good. It's about time.  Biden has been dumping Fauci Flu infested illegals all over the country.  Abbott is about to send a caravan of busses with these illegals to DC and drop them at the Capital steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well now, that will place them within close proximity to American Justice Clinic. Unless DC is preparing to add another pocket culture like Little Sicily, (is there even room for the numbers we're talking?) they should start readying their student attorneys to begin processing all claims for amnesty with an exit strategy that does not involve "See you in court in 9 months" bs. Like anyone feels compelled to return to court after 9 months of finding employment and a residence. I even get it, why risk deportation at that point? No, I'm not condoning the useless catch and release forever policy developed by Idiots R Us, there is a dire need to increase processing drastically and yet our federal government hasn't done squat about it. Relocating isn't a fix either but at least placing the consequence of Biden's call of: when I'm elected! into office, come one come all!  Now is the time!


----------



## White 6 (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Transporting criminals = kidnapping
> 
> got it


He's not authorized to take state prisoners out of state for dumping somewhere else in the country and you know it.   Yes.  Kidnapping, crossing 4 or 5 state lines.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

okfine said:


> Go blow Abbott you asshole.


You first


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> Somewhere north of 300 million people have expressed a desire to immigrate to America.  How many "deserve" to come here?  Are Americans who do not want the country gutted, Racist, Xenophobic, et. Cetera?


No, stupid. I'd like to see a 25 year moratorium on all immigration beginning in 2016.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> He's not authorized to take state prisoners out of state for dumping somewhere else in the country and you know it.   Yes.  Kidnapping, crossing 4 or 5 state lines.


Do something about it


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

okfine said:


> State of Texas problem.


Well no, it's a problem created by the Federal Gov't who's job it is to secure our own borders.  Instead of doing so they invite them in and then dump them on communities all over the state and around the country.

If the fed's gave the states permission to enforce federal immigration law including turning them around at the border we'd be more than happy to do so but of course they won't especially during this or any other democrat administration in the future.


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 6, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Then they ain't gonna solve the problem with illegals.


Oh, the problem is going to solve itself in time.  We will eventually reach what I like to call the "equilibrium of misery".  They'll stop coming when they are no better off here than where they're trying to flee.  The globalists and their DC whores are playing this tune and there doesn't seem to be a way to stop them.


----------



## Peace (Apr 6, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Then they ain't gonna solve the problem with illegals.


Neither side will ever fix the issue…


surada said:


> The Saudis solved their problem with illegals ten years ago without violence or abuse.  The US could as well. We'd rather fight about a useless border wall than solve the problem. I'm sick of these prancing pissants.


the left had the chance back in 2009 and 2010 and instead they gave us Romneycare…


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> He's a dumbass, who will be spreading wet back illegal aliens in every state along the way, until he gets the drivers and himself arrested on kidnapping charges.  It would pretty well guarantee a win for Beta if Abbott is Federally indicted on kidnapping charges and takes his act, interstate.


Seriously?  Histrionics much?

It sure as hell isn't kidnapping.


----------



## okfine (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Well no, it's a problem created by the Federal Gov't who's job it is to secure our own borders.  Instead of doing so they invite them in and then dump them on communities all over the state and around the country.
> 
> If the fed's gave the states permission to enforce federal immigration law including turning them around at the border we'd be more than happy to do so but of course they won't especially during this or any other democrat administration in the future.


State


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Neither side will ever fix the issue…
> 
> the left had the chance back in 2009 and 2010 and instead they gave us Romneycare…


Trump definitely had things under control.  Too bad that didn't last beyond his last day in office.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Governor pussy hot wheels will never do that. He's throwing red meat.
> 
> Ken Paxton would do it.
> 
> Allen West would do something.


I don't think it's legal.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

I am pushing for Texas to make illegal immigration into this stare a capital offense.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

okfine said:


> State


Then we will deal with them as we please. And you and everybody else can shut your fucking shit holes.


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2022)

Promises, promises.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

okfine said:


> State


Ok, pardon me.  I didn't realize you were just trolling.

Immigration is federal purview and the states can't enforce immigration law without being granted permission to do so by the Fed's.

This problem was created by Joe Biden and it's becoming a serious problem and drain on resources especially in small towns where resources are already limited.

But hey, never let facts get in the way of a good "Troll Roll".


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 6, 2022)

Abbott is going beyond merely busing illegals to DC

he is directly challenging biden in a number of areas.

razor wire, increased lighting, container barriers and more

plus vehicle inspections that are bound to slow down traffic by hours


----------



## 1srelluc (Apr 6, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Well now, that will place them within close proximity to American Justice Clinic. Unless DC is preparing to add another pocket culture like Little Sicily, (is there even room for the numbers we're talking?) they should start readying their student attorneys to begin processing all claims for amnesty with an exit strategy that does not involve "See you in court in 9 months" bs. Like anyone feels compelled to return to court after 9 months of finding employment and a residence. I even get it, why risk deportation at that point? No, I'm not condoning the useless catch and release forever policy developed by Idiots R Us, there is a dire need to increase processing drastically and yet our federal government hasn't done squat about it. Relocating isn't a fix either but at least placing the consequence of Biden's call of: when I'm elected! into office, come one come all!  Now is the time!


Thing is every damn one of them will end-up in Virginia as there are barrios there (E. Springfield area) to absorb them that won't be found in DC proper or close-in suburban MD because of the goblin blacks.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Ok, pardon me.  I didn't realize you were just trolling.
> 
> Immigration is federal purview and the states can't enforce immigration law without being granted permission to do so by the Fed's.
> 
> ...


We need a national survey. Anybody who has no problem with illegal immigration will be ordered to house at least 2 illegal immigrants for the next 20 fucking years.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> As long as it learns them enough to where they can't get their asses back here, I don't care. I still don't think it's gonna happen, but if it does, those fuckers will be gone, and out of my state.


They were able to get into the country by braving the Chihuahuan desert but it is going to be hard for them to get back to Texas from DC? LOL. 

 I think you are confusing them with clueless trumptards.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I am pushing for Texas to make illegal immigration into this stare a capital offense.


Well that's never gong to pass.  Hell, nobody will even give it a second thought.  That's not who we are as either Texas or Americans.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> They were able to get into the country by braving the Chihuahuan desert but it is going to be hard for them to get back to Texas from DC? LOL.
> 
> I think you are confusing them with clueless trumptards.


You are making a fatally foolish assumption not based in fact.

Texas isn't the desired destination for most of the illegals, it's points further north and east.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> You are making a fatally foolish assumption not based in fact.
> 
> Texas isn't the desired destination for most of the illegals, it's points further north and east.


And the good governor is helping them by providing free transportation to the North East? Yeah, that sure is smart. LOL


----------



## okfine (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Ok, pardon me.  I didn't realize you were just trolling.
> 
> Immigration is federal purview and the states can't enforce immigration law without being granted permission to do so by the Fed's.
> 
> ...


When they are in Texas it's your problem.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> In other words, a free ride to DC? Right on time for the Cherry blossom season. Yeah, that will learn them.


It's not about punishing the illegals, Dumbass.

I'm not shocked the entire point of all this flew right over your flat head.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

okfine said:


> When they are in Texas it's your problem.


You've already demonstrated quite well that you're a drooling, window licking moron so what's this?  Hoping for bonus points?

Yes, we're laughing, at you.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 6, 2022)

okfine said:


> State of Texas problem.


Then you would be good with the State of Texas taking any action it deems necessary on the border to keep these illegals from getting into the state, right?


----------



## Nostra (Apr 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Like this lard?   View attachment 627047


THERE IT IS!


The first Dimtard Moron posts *ORANGE MAN BAD!*

So way, Fuckwit.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Apr 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> So you advocate kidnapping.   Why am I not surprised.   (keeping in mind, kidnapping and then taking your kidnap victims across state lines is a federal offense)



Uhh, they've been bussing them across the country for a long time now. This isn't any different.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> It's not about punishing the illegals, Dumbass.
> 
> I'm not shocked the entire point of all this flew right over your flat head.


Sure, I got it. It is all a publicity stunt. The same thing you brain-dead retards constantly pull. But I was being nice and calling him a "good" governor. 

But yeah, he is just another retard. Satisfied?


----------



## excalibur (Apr 6, 2022)

He should bus a few thousand to Rehoboth, DE.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Do something about it


Lawyers will.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> He's not authorized to take state prisoners out of state for dumping somewhere else in the country and you know it.   Yes.  Kidnapping, crossing 4 or 5 state lines.


Neither is Veggie Joe, but hE has been doing it for months.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> He's not authorized to take state prisoners out of state for dumping somewhere else in the country and you know it.   Yes.  Kidnapping, crossing 4 or 5 state lines.


Didn't Biden transport a bunch of them to Florida in the middle of the night?


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

excalibur said:


> He should bus a few thousand to Rehoboth, DE.


To the beach? Yeah, they are going to hate that.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Do something about it


I wouldn't have to, as they would not even make it through Arkansas without being stopped, and you know that, also.  I don't care if blowhard gets his ass arrest, except for giving Beta boy the Texas State house.  I just think he ought  to spring for a non-stop plane, so he doesn't spread his troubles along the way.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> And the good governor is helping them by providing free transportation to the North East? Yeah, that sure is smart. LOL


It gets them out of Texas so yep, I'd call it pretty smart.

Enjoy having a few hundred thousand introduced to your state over the next few years.


White 6 said:


> He's not authorized to take state prisoners out of state for dumping somewhere else in the country and you know it.   Yes.  Kidnapping, crossing 4 or 5 state lines.


It's only kidnapping if they object.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 6, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Lawyers will.


WTF will they do?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> They were able to get into the country by braving the Chihuahuan desert but it is going to be hard for them to get back to Texas from DC? LOL.
> 
> I think you are confusing them with clueless trumptards.


Let's test them, shall we?  Let's find out.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Seriously?  Histrionics much?
> 
> It sure as hell isn't kidnapping.


Oh!  You thought there was a law that allowed him to put state prisoners on a bus, against their will to haul them across 4 or 5 state lines to dump somewhere else?  Grow up.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Apr 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> WTF will they do?


Sue. Of course.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Abbott isn't very smart and he doesn't want to solve the problem. He's acting out some macho role for a headline.

.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I wouldn't have to, as they would not even make it through Arkansas without being stopped, and you know that, also.  I don't care if blowhard gets his ass arrest, except for giving Beta boy the Texas State house.  I just think he ought  to spring for a non-stop plane, so he doesn't spread his troubles along the way.


You're fabricating copious amounts of bullshit to cover up for the bullshit you already flung around the room.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Oh!  You thought there was a law that allowed him to put state prisoners on a bus, against their will to haul them across 4 or 5 state lines to dump somewhere else?  Grow up.


Don't give Cali any ideas.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Abbott isn't very smart and he doesn't want to solve the problem. He's acting out some macho role for a headline.
> 
> .


Both Abbott and DeSantis


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Oh!  You thought there was a law that allowed him to put state prisoners on a bus, against their will to haul them across 4 or 5 state lines to dump somewhere else?  Grow up.


Who says it's against their will?  Texas isn't where they want to be and the good governor is obliging them.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Abbott isn't very smart and he doesn't want to solve the problem. He's acting out some macho role for a headline.
> 
> .


True.  But he is doing it because WE demand it.  He has no choice.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> It gets them out of Texas so yep, I'd call it pretty smart.
> 
> Enjoy having a few hundred thousand introduced to your state over the next few years.
> 
> It's only kidnapping if they object.


Sure, send them over. Anyone this motivated to cross the desert and brave all the hardships just to give their families a better life will be motivated to work hard. We need just those kinds of people on the East coast.

So long as you don't send us right-wing retards. I mean, who needs lazy retarded Texans, amIright?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Who says it's against their will?  Texas isn't where they want to be and the good governor is obliging them.


Right.  It's just that south TX is 1000 miles closer than any other part of the US.

Those motherfuckers want these illegals here. They can take them.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Sue. Of course.


Lawyers are standing by.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> You're fabricating copious amounts of bullshit to cover up for the bullshit you already flung around the room.


Your nutball governor has me beat, easy.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Transporting criminals = kidnapping
> 
> got it


Is he taking from one jail to another?   Yes, it IS kidnapping.


----------



## ClaireH (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> And the good governor is helping them by providing free transportation to the North East? Yeah, that sure is smart. LOL


The thing with state governors...pick a state, any one, and we can check to see if any current governor places another state's needs above its own. Governors are elected to serve their constituents, first and foremost. True that this is forgotten at times on the hill, perhaps daily, but in the end all who want to be reelected should remain focused on improving their own state's conditions. I get it totally...the motive and the means.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Let's test them, shall we?  Let's find out.


You mean to match these guys against brain-dead, mouth-breathing right-wing retards? Sure, knock yourselves out.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Is he taking from one jail to another?   Yes, it IS kidnapping.


you go with that if you must.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> The thing with state governors...pick a state, any one, and we can check to see if any current governor places another state's needs above its own. Governors are elected to serve their constituents, first and foremost. True that this is forgotten at times on the hill, perhaps daily, but in the end all who want to be reelected should remain focused on improving their own state's conditions. I get it totally...the motive and the means.


Thanks for all those profound deep thoughts. Not sure what it has to do with anything I posted but I am glad you got that off your chest.


----------



## ClaireH (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> True.  But he is doing it because WE demand it.  He has no choice.


Exactly...politicans do care about reelection season. IF a majority of constituents contact the governor's office with X message, X is likely going to get done if legal.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> You mean to match these guys against brain-dead, mouth-breathing right-wing retards? Sure, knock yourselves out.


No dumb fuck. You said they would have no problem making their way back to Texas. You know good and goddamn well they wouldn't even try. They wanna milk off your fucking ass. I think we should let them.


----------



## Clipper (Apr 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Good. It's about time.  Biden has been dumping Fauci Flu infested illegals all over the country.  Abbott is about to send a caravan of busses with these illegals to DC and drop them at the Capital steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fauci Flu? I thought Covid was no big deal to Trump's asseaters so what's with the Covid bullshit? 

We already know that you hysterical mouth breathers hate immigrants but why bring Covid into the equation? 

Are you maniacs going to go apeshit if Ukraine immigrants are brought here or is that ok because they're the right color?


----------



## pknopp (Apr 6, 2022)

He isn't going to do squat.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 6, 2022)

It would probably be a better idea if the governor would provide those poor illegals with tents for shelter, and drop them off in the front yards of selected Democrats...

Hillary, the Pedophile-in-Chief, and the Magical Muslim Faggot should be good places to start!!!


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> He's not authorized to take state prisoners out of state for dumping somewhere else in the country and you know it.   Yes.  Kidnapping, crossing 4 or 5 state lines.


So the feds can fly these fuckers all over the country but sending them to DC is kidnapping. STFU


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

pknopp said:


> He isn't going to do squat.


He's throwing red meat.  But that shows you where Texas stands.  Going blue, my ass.  We're going yellow, if anything.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> No dumb fuck. You said they would have no problem making their way back to Texas. You know good and goddamn well they wouldn't even try. They wanna milk off your fucking ass. I think we should let them.


Again, you are talking about people who paid coyotes_, _braved the scorching deserts, left family to enter this country but will have a hard time getting back from DC to Texas? 

Yeah, I think you have been around too many right-wing mouth-breathing lazy ass retards. You may want to get out more.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Oh!  You thought there was a law that allowed him to put state prisoners on a bus, against their will to haul them across 4 or 5 state lines to dump somewhere else?  Grow up.


If they’re now considered state prisoners why aren’t they in prison?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Again, you are talking about people who paid coyotes_, _braved the scorching deserts, left family to enter this country but will have a hard time getting back from DC to Texas?
> 
> Yeah, I think you have been around too many right-wing mouth-breathing lazy ass retards. You may want to get out more.


Can your dumb fucking ass read? I said they would not even try to come back to Texas. They want to milk off of your dumb fucking ass.

Why not give them the opportunity? I hope the fuck you up the ass hole.


----------



## ClaireH (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Thanks for all those profound deep thoughts. Not sure what it has to do with anything I posted but I am glad you got that off your chest.


lol I wondered why I felt like dancing around listening to hard rock all of a sudden! I'm glad you explained it as I almost decided to take another week off work just due to pure jubilation! ha

Back on topic-my comment was a perfect sidebar to your post that implied governors act alone which is inaccurate overall. 

BTW-How often do you, as a fellow peon, contact your state governor? I am going to go on a whim and guess....zero times. Zero times have you ever written or emailed your governor's office. Maybe a poll or two, those are generic and don't count. Ask me...please ask lol I want to get all happy again! I will tell you I've had replies and a letter read on the floor. Whoo hooo one letter read aloud by..somebody! ha It's all about being proactive to have complaint rights ya know. IF you sit at home and say nothing, you don't have the same edge. You don't even count most likely to your governor without speaking up.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> So the feds can fly these fuckers all over the country but sending them to DC is kidnapping. STFU


What are they flown to?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Can your dumb fucking ass read? I said they would not even try to come back to Texas. They want to milk off of your dumb fucking ass.
> 
> Why not give them the opportunity? I hope the fuck you up the ass hole.


My goodness, there's certainly some pent up gay sexual imagery there.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> He's throwing red meat.  But that shows you where Texas stands.  Going blue, my ass.  We're going yellow, if anything.



 It's hardly just him. Sadly the country is full of politicians full of empty rhetoric which they use in place of actual actions they could enact.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> What are they flown to?


What are they flown to? An airport somewhere in the US. You stupid bitch. Learn some English.


----------



## pknopp (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> So the feds can fly these fuckers all over the country but sending them to DC is kidnapping. STFU



 The Fed is in charge of deciding who is here illegally and who is not. States can not make that determination.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Can your dumb fucking ass read? I said they would not even try to come back to Texas. They want to milk off of your dumb fucking ass.
> 
> Why not give them the opportunity? I hope the fuck you up the ass hole.


Talking about not knowing how to read... where did I say, not to give them the opportunity? I know you are a retard and all but surely, you know to read, right?

Or, maybe not. You are such a dumb fuck that you think someone who walked the desert will have a hard time finding basic transportation to get back to Texas if they so want.  

Were you dropped on your head as a child? That would explain a lot.


----------



## BluesLegend (Apr 6, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Abbott is going beyond merely busing illegals to DC
> 
> he is directly challenging biden in a number of areas.
> 
> ...


Biden and Dems are going to squeal like stuck pigs when 100,000 illegals make camp in DC.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Texas Gov. Abbot to load illegals on busses and drop them on Capital Hill.​




*FILL 'ER UP.*


----------



## Nostra (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> So the feds can fly these fuckers all over the country but sending them to DC is kidnapping. STFU


Board Dimtards have yet to get their talking points.

They are claiming it is kidnapping while claiming it is just taking the Fauci Flu infested illegals to where they want to go.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> So the feds can fly these fuckers all over the country but sending them to DC is kidnapping. STFU


I suspect they have a federal authorization.  Does the idiot Abbott?
Here is an idea for ya.  Texas schools probably have gobs of old busses that need replacing.  He could put them in those buses, drive them back across the Texas/Mexico border, disabling the buses, taking the tags and leave them there under cover of darkness, disavowing all knowledge of the event(s).  If necessary, his armored NG units could provide AVLB support to cross the river.  No interstate travel,  no overnight housing his state prisoners in other states along the way, and I am sure some Texas school districts would appreciate new busses on the state dole. Even this half-baked plan beats his.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> What are they flown to? An airport somewhere in the US. You stupid bitch. Learn some English.


So, they are just flown to an airport and dropped there?


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> lol I wondered why I felt like dancing around listening to hard rock all of a sudden! I'm glad you explained it as I almost decided to take another week off work just due to pure jubilation! ha
> 
> Back on topic-my comment was a perfect sidebar to your post that implied governors act alone which is inaccurate overall.
> 
> BTW-How often do you, as a fellow peon, contact your state governor? I am going to go on a whim and guess....zero times. Zero times have you ever written or emailed your governor's office. Maybe a poll or two, those are generic and don't count. Ask me...please ask lol I want to get all happy again! I will tell you I've had replies and a letter read on the floor. Whoo hooo one letter read aloud by..somebody! ha It's all about being proactive to have complaint rights ya know. IF you sit at home and say nothing, you don't have the same edge. You don't even count most likely to your governor without speaking up.


Hoof.  You remind me of people I usually run into at get-togethers.  These people usually button-hole me and talk my ear off. All I have to do is ask about the weather and they will spend an hour giving me a lecture on Socrates and the meaning of life. <sigh>


----------



## Nostra (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Again, you are talking about people who paid coyotes_, _braved the scorching deserts, left family to enter this country but will have a hard time getting back from DC to Texas?
> 
> Yeah, I think you have been around too many right-wing mouth-breathing lazy ass retards. You may want to get out more.


What makes you think they will make their way back to Texas just for another bus ride to DC, Fuckwit?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Talking about not knowing how to read... where did I say, not to give them the opportunity? I know you are a retard and all but surely, you know to read, right?
> 
> Or, maybe not. You are such a dumb fuck that you think someone who walked the desert will have a hard time finding basic transportation to get back to Texas if they so want.
> 
> Were you dropped on your head as a child? That would explain a lot.


What are you talking about?  WILL YOU STAY ON TOPIC?


----------



## White 6 (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> If they’re now considered state prisoners why aren’t they in prison?


Ask Abbott.  Texas is just a pass through state on I-40 to me. Oh, and maybe a good place to catch a connecting flight on ski trips.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 6, 2022)

Clipper said:


> Fauci Flu? I thought Covid was no big deal to Trump's asseaters so what's with the Covid bullshit?
> 
> We already know that you hysterical mouth breathers hate immigrants but why bring Covid into the equation?
> 
> Are you maniacs going to go apeshit if Ukraine immigrants are brought here or is that ok because they're the right color?





bodecea said:


> My goodness, there's certainly some pent up gay sexual imagery there.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Apr 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> My goodness, there's certainly some pent up gay sexual imagery there.


Do you have a problem with gay sexual imagery?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> My goodness, there's certainly some pent up gay sexual imagery there.


You have problems sticking to the subject.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Ask Abbott.  Texas is just a pass through state on I-40 to me.


Good.  They can pass right the fuck on outta here.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 6, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> Do you have a problem with gay sexual imagery?


He does, unless you are giving it to kindergarten kids.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> Do you have a problem with gay sexual imagery?


It certainly is A LOT.....more than any gay male I know.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> What makes you think they will make their way back to Texas just for another bus ride to DC, Fuckwit?


You mean, the good governor will keep providing them multiple free rides to DC?  LOL

 How long is this program, anyway? The next time I have to visit Texas, I may even make use of the opportunity. Hey, why sneer at free rides, amIright?


----------



## White 6 (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Good.  They can pass right the fuck on outta here.


Can't blame you, there.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Ask Abbott.  Texas is just a pass through state on I-40 to me. Oh, and maybe a good place to catch a connecting flight on ski trips.


So as long as those illegals aren’t on your plane to the ski resort you don’t give a shit.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What are you talking about?  WILL YOU STAY ON TOPIC?


What's the matter, bub? I'm going too fast for you? My apologies. 

Maybe you should have a nice little lie-down and take a break. When you get back, read my posts a few times, slowly, and eventually, you will get it. I have faith in you, sweetheart. Now, go take that nap. That's a good chap.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> You have problems sticking to the subject.


I am replying to the post I..............er.....replied to.   Would you say that was "on subject"?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Apr 6, 2022)

bodecea said:


> It certainly is A LOT.....more than any gay male I know.


Sure, but, you used that reference to, seemingly, in a derragatory way as an insult toward him, as if somehow the gay sexual imagery was bad. I'm just wondering why you would use homosexuality as an insult?


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> The thing with state governors...pick a state, any one, and we can check to see if any current governor places another state's needs above its own. Governors are elected to serve their constituents, first and foremost. True that this is forgotten at times on the hill, perhaps daily, but in the end all who want to be reelected should remain focused on improving their own state's conditions. I get it totally...the motive and the means.


The dumbass ought to work for a solution to stop illegals. It's a problem that's easy to fix.


----------



## BluesLegend (Apr 6, 2022)

Breaking: A convoy of busses turn a wrong turn and ended up on Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2022)

BluesLegend said:


> Breaking: A convoy of busses turn a wrong turn and ended up on Martha's Vineyard.




I like that!


----------



## Nostra (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> You mean, the good governor will keep providing them multiple free rides to DC?  LOL
> 
> How long is this program, anyway? The next time I have to visit Texas, I may even make use of the opportunity. Hey, why sneer at free rides, amIright?


Please explain your so called "logic".  You think these illegals will be shipped to DC, somehow find their way back to Texas because they enjoyed the bus ride to DC so much they want to do it again?

If you had one more brain cell you would would have enough to rub two together, Moron.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 6, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> I don't think it's legal.


Why not?  Most of them would be arrested for trespassing and serve jail time in Texas.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Please explain your so called "logic".  You think these illegals will be shipped to DC, somehow find their way back to Texas because they enjoyed the bus ride to DC so much they want to do it again?
> 
> If you had one more brain cell you would would have enough to rub two together, Moron.


I could explain it. I could break it down into neat little packages that even a retard like you can understand but then... how will you ever improve?

This is what you do. Read my posts a few times, then when you are done, read them a couple more times. Eventually, you will get it. I have faith in you. Ok, sweetheart?


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Apr 6, 2022)

Texas Gov. Abbot to load illegals on busses and drop them on Capital Hill.​
Nah, that's not a real thing that he has power to do. Cool headline though for the rabble.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> So as long as those illegals aren’t on your plane to the ski resort you don’t give a shit.


I wouldn't know if they were.  I am sure he could charter a flight and load them up, hundred at a time at DFW, in the middle of the night and drop them in DC, 2 hours and 43 minutes later, leaving them on their own recognizance and only have to deal with the aftermath.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 6, 2022)

BluesLegend said:


> Breaking: A convoy of busses turn a wrong turn and ended up on Martha's Vineyard.


You do realize that Martha's Vineyard is an island accessible only by ferry, right?


----------



## Stashman (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> He doesn't sound like much of an American.


Perhaps your house would be a better place.


----------



## ClaireH (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Hoof.  You remind me of people I usually run into at get-togethers.  These people usually button-hole me and talk my ear off. All I have to do is ask about the weather and they will spend an hour giving me a lecture on Socrates and the meaning of life. <sigh>


From your choice of words I'd say people like me would not be making much effort to talk to you, although a polite nod would be feasible. Those you mentioned who have "button-holed" you at get-togethers must share your mindset in some fashion to be discussing deeper subjects than your go-to weather topic

I can spot a doom and gloom type from about 100 yards. I cannot relate to anyone who looks for the bad in order to be right about everything being bad. Those types are contagious with their negativity. You might qualify as a nothing is ever going to be good because it's always been bad type, but I don't claim to know. What I do know is I avoid people who enjoy talking about the weather. lol


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> I could explain it. I could break it down into neat little packages that even a retard like you can understand but then... how will you ever improve?
> 
> This is what you do. Read my posts a few times, then when you are done, read them a couple more times. Eventually, you will get it. I have faith in you. Ok, sweetheart?


Shut the fuck up.  You do nothing but talk past everybody OFF TOPIC.  Take your bullshit schtick somewhere else.


----------



## Clipper (Apr 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Please explain your so called "logic".  You think these illegals will be shipped to DC, somehow find their way back to Texas because they enjoyed the bus ride to DC so much they want to do it again?
> 
> If you had one more brain cell you would would have enough to rub two together, Moron.


Do you cloud nine halfwits ever tire of complaining?


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> From your choice of words I'd say people like me would not be making much effort to talk to you, although a polite nod would be feasible. Those you mentioned who have "button-holed" you at get-togethers must share your mindset in some fashion to be discussing deeper subjects than you go-to weather topic
> 
> I can spot a doom and gloom type from about 100 yards. I cannot relate to anyone who looks for the bad in order to be right about everything being bad. Those types are contagious with their negativity. You might qualify as a nothing is ever going to be good because it's always been bad type, but I don't claim to know. What I do know is I avoid people who enjoy talking about the weather. lol


Awww... did I hurt your liddle feelings. Aww...  I am sorry. You can bore me to tears any day of the week. Happy?


----------



## BluesLegend (Apr 6, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You do realize that Martha's Vineyard is an island accessible only by ferry, right?


These are Texas buses, they made an amphibious landing after shelling the beach.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Stashman said:


> Perhaps your house would be a better place.


The problem of illegals is easily solved. They don't want to solve it.


----------



## ClaireH (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Awww... did I hurt your liddle feelings. Aww...  I am sorry. You can bore me to tears any day of the week. Happy?


Anyone who comes to a message board with "feelings" or "I can't take a joke about myself" is yet to be educated about message boards. You are a peon and not even a good peon. Good peons don't exaggerate their sense of self like you've demonstrated. It explains your need for Magnus as your user name - no real power in life. Sad! lol


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Anyone who comes to a message board with "feelings" or "I can't take a joke about myself" is yet to be educated about message boards. You are a peon and not even a good peon. Good peons don't exaggerate their sense of self like you've demonstrated. It explains your need for Magnus as your user name - no real power in life. Sad! lol


LOL. Good try.  Next time, go in for a bit more personal name-calling. A peon, really? Best you can do? Come on, try again. Give it a good punch. We will make you a mean one, yet.


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> The Saudis solved their problem with illegals ten years ago without violence or abuse.  The US could as well. We'd rather fight about a useless border wall than solve the problem. I'm sick of these prancing pissants.


How do we solve the problem?


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> The problem of illegals is easily solved. They don't want to solve it.


How?  Tell me.


----------



## Doc7505 (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> He doesn't sound like much of an American.



Oh? So, it's okay to allow illegal alien wetbacks into America and Biden and company ship them by plane and bus throughout America to cities.
Now suddenly the fed-up Governor of Texas decides to treat Washington in kind, and you make that specious claim.
Shame on you.
"We are sending them to the United States Capitol where the Biden administration will be able to more immediately address the needs of the people that they are allowing to come across our border," Abbott said.
Needless to say, that along with the wetbacks the flow of drugs into the U.S. has tripled since Joey Xi Bai Dung was fraudulently elected.










						Gov. Abbott says Texas to send migrants to Washington, D.C. on charter buses
					

Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) said during a press briefing Wednesday that the state intends to provide charter buses from Texas to send migrants to Washington, D.C.Driving the news: Abbott's announcement follows the Biden administration's decision to end the use of Title 42 next month, a...




					news.yahoo.com
				



**********​








						Border crisis: 233% increase in fentanyl seizures at southern border
					

New data released by U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) revealed that the total weight of fentanyl seized at the southwestern border in the first quarter has seen a 233% increase from this same time last year.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Shut the fuck up.  You do nothing but talk past everybody OFF TOPIC.  Take your bullshit schtick somewhere else.


Tut...tut. Got triggered, did we? Poor retard. Came to battle half-cocked and gets its ass handed to it. No wonder you idiots are always so mad. Who hates to lose, amIright?


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Good. It's about time.  Biden has been dumping Fauci Flu infested illegals all over the country.  Abbott is about to send a caravan of busses with these illegals to DC and drop them at the Capital steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. is it true?

2. can he pull it off?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I wouldn't know if they were.  I am sure he could charter a flight and load them up, hundred at a time at DFW, in the middle of the night and drop them in DC, 2 hours and 43 minutes later, leaving them on their own recognizance and only have to deal with the aftermath.


Isn’t that exactly what the feds are doing?


----------



## kyzr (Apr 6, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> How?  Tell me.


OMG. Trump had it solved.  A wall and wait in Mexico for your hearing.  Simple.
The democrats want open borders to flood the US with new democrat voters.


----------



## ClaireH (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> LOL. Good try.  Next time, go in for a bit more personal name-calling. A peon, really? Best you can do? Come on, try again. Give it a good punch. We will make you a mean one, yet.


Almost all US voters are peons; don't let your sense of self-importance gloss over the reality. My first response to you I addressed you as a "fellow peon" so tagging it as "name-calling" is an interesting take. Try reading other posts before making false conceptions.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> The problem of illegals is easily solved. They don't want to solve it.


I agree.  That's why hot wheels is only throwing red meat.


----------



## Doc7505 (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> LOL. Good try.  Next time, go in for a bit more personal name-calling. A peon, really? Best you can do? Come on, try again. Give it a good punch. We will make you a mean one, yet.


ClaireH was being Magnanimous to you.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> How do we solve the problem?


Expand E verify, require sponsors, fine employers who hire illegals. Give them a six month grace period.. so employers have a chance to fire them and they have a chance to leave on their own. Then round up and deport those who remain.... and fine employers heavily by the day .


----------



## Magnus (Apr 6, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Almost all US voters are peons; don't let your sense of self-importance gloss over the reality. My first response to you I addressed you as a "fellow peon" so tagging it as "name-calling" is an interesting take. Try reading other posts before making false conceptions.


So, you weren't insulting me? Love you too, sweetheart.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 6, 2022)

It’s not like he has to do this long term. About ten busses worth being dropped on DC will be enough to get the point across.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> It’s not like he has to do this long term. About ten busses worth being dropped on DC will be enough to get the point across.


Abbott is a horse's ass. He doesn't want to solve illegal immigration. He's just grandstanding for the hicks in Texas.


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Expand E verify, require sponsors, fine employers who hire illegals. Give them a six month grace period.. so employers have a chance to fire them and they have a chance to leave on their own. Then round up and deport those who remain.... and fine employers heavily by the day .


So employers are the problem.  Cool.  Are employers also responsible for the sanctuary city policies?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Expand E verify, require sponsors, fine employers who hire illegals. Give them a six month grace period.. so employers have a chance to fire them and they have a chance to leave on their own. Then round up and deport those who remain.... and fine employers heavily by the day .


All good points but maybe we should add not letting them come here in the first place. Just a thought.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> So employers are the problem.  Cool.  Are employers also responsible for the sanctuary city policies?


Has nothing to do with sanctuary cities. Fine the employers and illegals will leave.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Abbott is a horse's ass. He doesn't want to solve illegal immigration. He's just grandstanding for the hicks in Texas.


So how would you solve it? The feds won’t secure the border and expect the states to just eat the cost. How the fuck would you do it?


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> All good points but maybe we should add not letting them come here in the first place. Just a thought.


Trump's crappy wall is for his ego.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> So how would you solve it? The feds won’t secure the border and expect the states to just eat the cost. How the fuck would you do it?


I already told you. Other countries have done it successfully.


----------



## miketx (Apr 6, 2022)

rightnow909 said:


> great policy... great governor
> 
> btw
> 
> ...


Rotf...


----------



## miketx (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> So how would you solve it? The feds won’t secure the border and expect the states to just eat the cost. How the fuck would you do it?


He wouldn't do shit either. Like all libstains he likes to post crap to make people waste their time on him responding.


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Has nothing to do with sanctuary cities. Fine the employers and illegals will leave.







__





						HUD changes make housing vouchers easier for illegals to obtain | Fox Business
					

The Department of Housing and Urban Development recently made changes to its emergency housing voucher program that makes it easier for illegal immigrants to receive "free" housing on the taxpayers’ dime.




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 6, 2022)

California's Undocumented Workers Would Get Unemployment Benefits Under New Bill | KQED
					

The bill would create the first-ever pilot program to offer $300 per week for up to 20 weeks to workers who are ineligible for unemployment insurance benefits because of their immigration status.




					www.kqed.org


----------



## Ropey (Apr 6, 2022)

Moonglow has extra room.


----------



## okfine (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> You've already demonstrated quite well that you're a drooling, window licking moron so what's this?  Hoping for bonus points?
> 
> Yes, we're laughing, at you.


Can't handle it when it's in Texas, eh sucker? TFB for you.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> I already told you. Other countries have done it successfully.


Other countries shoot them. Tell me exactly how you would deal with this. No bullshit, no other countries crap. How the fuck do you stop this?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> He doesn't sound like much of an American.


Like Turkey not allowing in Syrian refugees?


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

miketx said:


> He wouldn't do shit either. Like all libstains he likes to post crap make people waste their time on him responding.


Fine the employers who hire illegals.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Other countries shoot them. Tell me exactly how you would deal with this. No bullshit, no other countries crap. How the fuck do you stop this?


You are a moron. They don't shoot them. They fine employers who hire illegals.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Like Turkey not allowing in Syrian refugees?


Turkey has had a belly full of refugees from the  Gulf war and the invasion of Iraq.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Has nothing to do with sanctuary cities. Fine the employers and illegals will leave.


So the government can say let them all in and now it’s up to employers to become the defacto immigration police. So once the sanctuary city has these people come and then they sue the company for not hiring them, can they be deported yet? Or do they just go on welfare as the company you wanted to deport them is sued into bankruptcy by the state government.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Turkey has had a belly full of refugees from the  Gulf war and the invasion of Iraq.


Turkey learned it's lesson and won't let any more Muslim scum in.
You also never commented on the 1.6 million West Bank Jordanians locked in Jordan refugee camps since 1992; mainly because you're full of shit.


----------



## scruffy (Apr 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Good. It's about time.  Biden has been dumping Fauci Flu infested illegals all over the country.  Abbott is about to send a caravan of busses with these illegals to DC and drop them at the Capital steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent.

And DON'T STOP when the feds threaten you (which they will).


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> You are a moron. They don't shoot them. They fine employers who hire illegals.


How the fuck do you put this all on employers? The federal fucking government won’t stop them but your safety valve is business owners? How fucking retarded are you.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> So the government can say let them all in and now it’s up to employers to become the defacto immigration police. So once the sanctuary city has these people come and then they sue the company for not hiring them, can they be deported yet? Or do they just go on welfare as the company you wanted to deport them is sued into bankruptcy by the state government.


We have 21,000 border patrol agents. We have the US Coast Guard and US Customs and Immigration. Trump's wall is a disaster... unfinished, easily breeched and falling down in places. Why not do what works?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> We have 21,000 border patrol agents. We have the US Coast Guard and US Customs and Immigration. Trump's wall is a disaster... unfinished, easily breeched and falling down in places. Why not do what works?


Shoot them like the Muslims countries do?
I agree!


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> How the fuck do you put this all on employers? The federal fucking government won’t stop them but your safety valve is business owners? How fucking retarded are you.


So you really don't want to stop illegal immigration.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Shoot them like the Muslims countries do?
> I agree!


They don't shoot them. They fine employers.. and solved their problem a decade ago.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 6, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Good. It's about time.  Biden has been dumping Fauci Flu infested illegals all over the country.  Abbott is about to send a caravan of busses with these illegals to DC and drop them at the Capital steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/——-/ I doubt the busses will get near Washington or if the illegals will stay on for the ride. Great idea though.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> They don't shoot them. They fine employers.. and solved their problem a decade ago.


They can find employment in their own countries.
Why is it good for Muslims to treat foreigners like insects?
You are a miserable hypocrite.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Abbott is a horse's ass. He doesn't want to solve illegal immigration. He's just grandstanding for the hicks in Texas.


Why aren't you this passionate when biden ships them all across the country?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> They don't shoot them. They fine employers.. and solved their problem a decade ago.


So passing the buck. The government won’t do shit about it it’s all on the people. Good plan moron.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> Why aren't you this passionate when biden ships them all across the country?


I have been saying the same thing for 10 years.  Why do we continue to do what doesn't work?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> Why aren't you this passionate when biden ships them all across the country?


Because surada is a piece of shit neo-Con.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> So passing the buck. The government won’t do shit about it it’s all on the people. Good plan moron.


The employers who hire illegals know they are breaking the law.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> I have been saying the same thing for 10 years.  Why do we continue to do what doesn't work?


We should do what does work...shoot two of them and they'll stop taking jobs away from Black Americans.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> The employers who hire illegals know they are breaking the law.


The employers *and* the illegals.


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> We should do what does work...shoot two of them and they'll stop taking jobs away from Black Americans.


You're a real loser.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> You're a real loser.


You are a piece of shit neo-Con who doesn't object to Muslims actually committing murder every day.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Apr 6, 2022)

S


surada said:


> I have been saying the same thing for 10 years.  Why do we continue to do what doesn't work?


So, you also condemn Biden and his administration for bussing illegals all over the country?  

If so, then I applaud you for being consistent.


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2022)

I wonder what DeSantis is going to do when he hears about this.  Ship the goddamn Florida Illegals to Pelosi's compound in San Francisco?


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> S
> 
> So, you also condemn Biden and his administration for bussing illegals all over the country?
> 
> If so, then I applaud you for being consistent.


It's a mistake. Trump didn't solve the problem either. They don't want to stop illegal immigration.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 6, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Isn’t that exactly what the feds are doing?


Exactly, but the feds can operate interstate, for right or wrong.  State on state or state on district dumping will not work, although state on district should.  
Remember the dumb ass plan.  Take state prisoners, put them on a two, three, four day bus rides through 4 states.  Stop where for food.  Stop where for sleep.  Are the chained? Are they handcuffed?  You think the four states are going to give jail holding access for this obviously illegal multi day, probably multi night road trip?  One prisoner wants to walk.  Outside of Texas, what are they going to do? Beat them down in public? Shoot them, though not charged with felonies.  What if locals step in to help as obviously you can't have Texas troopers beating the shit out of aliens in these other states.  Being totally illegal, Texas National Guard command structure won't help, be a party out of the state.  A Thousand ways for this to land Abbott and accomplices in jail on Federal interstate charges, possibly even kidnapping or human trafficking if some of these people don't want to go, or wish to get out before being dumped in Washington.  How about lawsuits?  If one of the pass through states goes with the plan of Texas, might they be liable.  We could end up with bus loads of rich illegal aliens off of Texas and the states in between.  I am pretty sure, those states don't want them and won't appreciate additional illegal aliens getting off in their state, on the whim of Texas.  The whole thing is ridiculously f#ucked from the get go.  Closest approach to the plan would best be non-stop flights from Texas controlled airport or Air Guard air field to avoid Homeland Defense at a Texas airport, directly to the Federal District of Columbia and then get out of dodge.
I don't really care what Abbott does with them.   I don't want him to spread them in Memphis, Jackson, Nashville, Cookville or Knoxville and doubt the state would take kindly to it.
I like the idea of driving them back across the Mexican border and dumping them.  I am pretty sure he could get National Guard support on his side of the border and plenty of random nut balls outside the guard that would be glad to invade Mexico.  Could be fun to watch.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> It's a mistake. Trump didn't solve the problem either. They don't want to stop illegal immigration.


Are you retarded?
The Dems in The House wouldn't fund anything to stop and kick out trespassers.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> It's a mistake. Trump didn't solve the problem either. They don't want to stop illegal immigration.


Ok then, just as long as you're not casting that net to only one side of the boat.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> It's a mistake. Trump didn't solve the problem either. They don't want to stop illegal immigration.


Also, trump attempted to correct it, but dems fought him at every turn.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 6, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> Also, trump attempted to correct it, but dems fought him at every turn.


His own party did too.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Oh!  You thought there was a law that allowed him to put state prisoners on a bus, against their will to haul them across 4 or 5 state lines to dump somewhere else?  Grow up.


If indeed they are "state prisoners", what law is going to stop him from carrying this forward?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Sue. Of course.


In what jurisdiction and under what grounds?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Abbott isn't very smart and he doesn't want to solve the problem. He's acting out some macho role for a headline.
> 
> .


You might have a point if not for his entire history on the border since taking office.  Right now you just sound like a typical lefty with a chapped ass making up whatever you can to smear a really good man and the best governor we've had in over 20 years.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> True.  But he is doing it because WE demand it.  He has no choice.


Actually he has lots options/choices and it appeared he settled on the one thing that might do us the most good.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> They don't shoot them. They fine employers.. and solved their problem a decade ago.


Did you know it is illegal for a business to question any documentation provided by the illegals?  The Democrats are afraid the illegals feelings will get hurt when they have to deport them.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Sure, send them over. Anyone this motivated to cross the desert and brave all the hardships just to give their families a better life will be motivated to work hard. We need just those kinds of people on the East coast.
> 
> So long as you don't send us right-wing retards. I mean, who needs lazy retarded Texans, amIright?


They're not walking across the desert, they get a ride to the border and most of them get a ride all the way through Mexico by bus, truck, train or pickup with stock trailers.

Once across they turn themselves in to the nearest trooper, deputy, or Border Patrol agent and get a ride to the station before being trucked to another town or flown out of state to the location nearest their preferred destination.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> They don't shoot them. They fine employers.. and solved their problem a decade ago.


You can't fine any employers as long as the illegals produced the documents necessary to hire them legally and providing them with fake documents is a billion dollar industry on both sides of the border.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> It's a mistake. Trump didn't solve the problem either. They don't want to stop illegal immigration.


Uh, yes he did  and was well on his way to completing the wall and locking the illegals out.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Your nutball governor has me beat, easy.


And you just keep on doing the same.  Sad, but I've come to understand this really is the best you have to offer.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Uh, yes he did  and was well on his way to completing the wall and locking the illegals out.


Well we know he was doing something right hence the doubling of illegal crossers and gotaways starting as soon as Joe took office.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> He's throwing red meat.  But that shows you where Texas stands.  Going blue, my ass.  We're going yellow, if anything.


Well, unlike yourself the governor is actually doing all he can as a governor to stem the tide knowing BP has limited resources thanks to their new boss.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> The Saudis solved their problem with illegals ten years ago without violence or abuse.  The US could as well. We'd rather fight about a useless border wall than solve the problem. I'm sick of these prancing pissants.


What we know is the wall has worked very well where it's been completed and there's more ready to go but Biden would rather pay folks to guard the equipment rather than put it to use.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> If indeed they are "state prisoners", what law is going to stop him from carrying this forward?


I have already stated what I think are the legal challenges of the interstate field trip with no return to place of origin.  The rest would be up to the states, the Feds, and the courts.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I have already stated what I think are the legal challenges of the interstate field trip with no return to place of origin.  The rest would be up to the states, the Feds, and the courts.


And I've asked on what grounds?  What specific statutes is the governor violating?


----------



## White 6 (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> And you just keep on doing the same.  Sad, but I've come to understand this really is the best you have to offer.


Well lets see how it plays out.  If wrong, when it goes down, (if it goes down), you can remind me and I will eat crow, but I do not recognize your legal acumen at this time.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Well lets see how it plays out.  If wrong, when it goes down, (if it goes down), you can remind me and I will eat crow, but I do not recognize your legal acumen at this time.


You should probably not use words and phrases such as "legal acumen" since it's obvious you no idea what it means.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> I have already stated what I think are the legal challenges of the interstate field trip with no return to place of origin.  The rest would be up to the states, the Feds, and the courts.


And I'll ask again what specific statutes are being violated with this move by the governor?


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> And I'll ask again what specific statutes are being violated with this move by the governor?


Of course libs will parade dozens of sleazy shit eating lawyers past obama or biden judges to get an injunction

but Texas has lawyers too


----------



## White 6 (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> You should probably not use words and phrases such as "legal acumen" since it's obvious you no idea what it means.


This is what I thought it was.  I don't know what you thought it was.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> This is what I thought it was.  I don't know what you thought it was.
> View attachment 627179


Then you apparently don't understand what you're reading.

Have I offered a legal opinion anywhere here?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Of course libs will parade dozens of sleazy shit eating lawyers past obama or biden judges to get an injunction
> 
> but Texas has lawyers too


Yep and I suspect this is a case that would be fast tracked to the SCOTS if they can ever figure out what they want to charge him with.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Then you apparently don't understand what you're reading.
> 
> Have I offered a legal opinion anywhere here?


Only of my opinion, and I don't think much of yours either.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 6, 2022)

White 6 said:


> Only of my opinion, and I don't think much of yours either.


What exactly did I say about your opinion?  Are you confused?


----------



## Nostra (Apr 6, 2022)

Magnus said:


> I could explain it. I could break it down into neat little packages that even a retard like you can understand but then... how will you ever improve?
> 
> This is what you do. Read my posts a few times, then when you are done, read them a couple more times. Eventually, you will get it. I have faith in you. Ok, sweetheart?


So you have nothing.

Got it.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 6, 2022)

surada said:


> We have 21,000 border patrol agents. We have the US Coast Guard and US Customs and Immigration. Trump's wall is a disaster... unfinished, easily breeched and falling down in places. Why not do what works?


Walls work, Halfwit.









						This town is proof that Trump’s wall can work
					

When charges of “racism” and “xenophobia” fail, Democrats’ fallback argument against President Trump’s proposed border wall is that it simply “won’t work,” so why waste billions building it? Tell t…




					nypost.com


----------



## White 6 (Apr 6, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> What exactly did I say about your opinion?  Are you confused?


Nope.


----------



## Failzero (Apr 6, 2022)

I think they should be bused to Murrietta California again so Militiamen on Holiday and Far Right & Right leaning Protestors can block the Buses again ...


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 6, 2022)

That would top the truckers convoy!


----------



## beautress (Apr 7, 2022)

Magnus said:


> In other words, a free ride to DC? Right on time for the Cherry blossom season. Yeah, that will learn them.


So you think that Texas should make these freeloaders pay for the free trip to DC? OK, They'll pay us Texas taxpayers for their own expenses of the money Texas State taxpayers who have been double burdened by Democrat  dirty politics to get even with conservative-majority states. Biden's life stinks to high heaven anyway, what the extortionist crimninal President Biden has been for 47 years of pickpocketing the Foreign Aid packages when nobody was looking and concealed by Nancy Pelosi Omeurta tactics. He oughta be imprisoned in solitary confinement in a Federal prison Hospita for the duration of his pickpocketing life.  We will also put a freeze on every cent he has to pay back his corrupt thefts of taxpayer money. And those gold pens Nancy Pelosi handed out with her criminal impeachment of President Trump? We'll give her and sicko Hillary Clinton padded rooms in the same facility for them to dream up more ways to hurt 60% of the American taxpayers in their isolated cells. That way, they can instruct the walls with all kinds of hateful dealings with other American people who don't cotton to their communist-control freak nightmares they were gonna destroy the United States Constitution with. Oh, and just to be anti-racist we will prepare rooms for Maxine Waters and two of her influential accomplices caught stalking President Trump's staff, and all their insider trading feduciary misconduct of an illegal nature as stated in the Constitution before Nancy's little petty 2-reams-of-paper laws destroyed the spirit of the Constitution with gimme-gimme crap, we're rescinding the whole thing, plus we want our taxpayer money back in the United States treasury, not the Clinton library and secreted offshore accounts owned by any of these creeps who went after the Constitution's one-man-one-vote clause, since they trivialized our polls to their whims. We're not taking any more Democrat Omeurta any more and it's going to cost them the fortunes they made off of insider knowledge they took advantage of when they became congresscritters. And they can give back the federal land grabs they bought for nothingburger prices with that made them kingpins over who knows how many millions of acres they grabbed in the last century. That would include a few Rinos, BTW.

Deal?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 7, 2022)

surada said:


> The employers who hire illegals know they are breaking the law.


Coming into the country illegally is against the law you dumb ass.


----------



## scruffy (Apr 7, 2022)

bodecea said:


> So you advocate kidnapping.   Why am I not surprised.   (keeping in mind, kidnapping and then taking your kidnap victims across state lines is a federal offense)


First response of snowflake liberals: hide behind the law.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 7, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Walls work, Halfwit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Walls don't "work" because once they are up, the new Democrat administration can't remove them at will and let the tide flow.

That's why they don't "work." The problem is we have a different understanding of the word "work."


----------



## scruffy (Apr 7, 2022)

Well, this has been a pretty useless thread so far. Lot of hatred and people clobbering each other. Thinking in the box.

Look, we don't have to engage in any kidnapping. Just do what the liberals do - set these people up so they have a job when they arrive in DC, and then tell them you'll give them a few thousand bucks to pay the first couple of months' rent, and then ASK them if they want to go. Bet you 90% of them say yes. If they go voluntarily it's not kidnapping, right? Problem solved. Everyone's happy.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Apr 7, 2022)

surada said:


> The Saudis solved their problem with illegals ten years ago without violence or abuse.  The US could as well. We'd rather fight about a useless border wall than solve the problem. I'm sick of these prancing pissants.



So tell us the solution?


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Apr 7, 2022)

So the Governor of Texas is openly confessing a human smuggling plot, and nobody's called the FBI yet?


----------



## Magnus (Apr 7, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> They're not walking across the desert, they get a ride to the border and most of them get a ride all the way through Mexico by bus, truck, train or pickup with stock trailers.
> 
> Once across they turn themselves in to the nearest trooper, deputy, or Border Patrol agent and get a ride to the station before being trucked to another town or flown out of state to the location nearest their preferred destination.


Where do I sign up for this tour? Free travel with a guide? Good deal.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 7, 2022)

Nostra said:


> So you have nothing.
> 
> Got it.


So you can't read. Yeah, we knew that.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 7, 2022)

Stormy Daniels said:


> So the Governor of Texas is openly confessing a human smuggling plot, and nobody's called the FBI yet?


What in the cat fuck are you talking about?

Washington DC has openly confessed to a human smuggling plot AND YOU DO NOT GIVE A SHIT!!!!


----------



## Magnus (Apr 7, 2022)

beautress said:


> So you think that Texas should make these freeloaders pay for the free trip to DC? OK, They'll pay us Texas taxpayers for their own expenses of the money Texas State taxpayers who have been double burdened by Democrat  dirty politics to get even with conservative-majority states. Biden's life stinks to high heaven anyway, what the extortionist crimninal President Biden has been for 47 years of pickpocketing the Foreign Aid packages when nobody was looking and concealed by Nancy Pelosi Omeurta tactics. He oughta be imprisoned in solitary confinement in a Federal prison Hospita for the duration of his pickpocketing life.  We will also put a freeze on every cent he has to pay back his corrupt thefts of taxpayer money. And those gold pens Nancy Pelosi handed out with her criminal impeachment of President Trump? We'll give her and sicko Hillary Clinton padded rooms in the same facility for them to dream up more ways to hurt 60% of the American taxpayers in their isolated cells. That way, they can instruct the walls with all kinds of hateful dealings with other American people who don't cotton to their communist-control freak nightmares they were gonna destroy the United States Constitution with. Oh, and just to be anti-racist we will prepare rooms for Maxine Waters and two of her influential accomplices caught stalking President Trump's staff, and all their insider trading feduciary misconduct of an illegal nature as stated in the Constitution before Nancy's little petty 2-reams-of-paper laws destroyed the spirit of the Constitution with gimme-gimme crap, we're rescinding the whole thing, plus we want our taxpayer money back in the United States treasury, not the Clinton library and secreted offshore accounts owned by any of these creeps who went after the Constitution's one-man-one-vote clause, since they trivialized our polls to their whims. We're not taking any more Democrat Omeurta any more and it's going to cost them the fortunes they made off of insider knowledge they took advantage of when they became congresscritters. And they can give back the federal land grabs they bought for nothingburger prices with that made them kingpins over who knows how many millions of acres they grabbed in the last century. That would include a few Rinos, BTW.
> 
> Deal?


LOL. Do you retards get paid on how many Dems you name check? Pelosi, Biden, Maxine Waters, Hillary... you left out AOC, Obama, Carter...

As for the rest of your gibberish... what the heck has Clinton library, Rump's impeachment anything to do with what we are discussing? Did the meds run out this morning? My sympathies.

Go have a nice lie-down and come back when you can cogently state your case.  

Deal?


----------



## beautress (Apr 7, 2022)

Magnus said:


> LOL. Do you retards get paid on how many Dems you name check? Pelosi, Biden, Maxine Waters, Hillary... you left out AOC, Obama, Carter...
> 
> As for the rest of your gibberish... what the heck has Clinton library, Rump's impeachment anything to do with what we are discussing? Did the meds run out this morning? My sympathies.
> 
> ...


You're lying through yer hat. "retards" do not generally have 140+ iqs, do not know what it takes to give rebuttal to a butt head, and need a parent or other overseer from birth to death. Your adversaries have no such advantages, but perhaps you do.

The Clinton Library foundation was Hillary's piggy bank for making life hell on earth for her adversaries. It was closed down, and now that the Democrats are back in power again, it shows up frequently in discussion websites. At present their net worth is a quarter of a billion dollars not counting any offshore accounts. Here's How Much The Clintons Are Really Worth

You said, " you left out AOC, Obama, Carter..."​With millions of unfortunate Ukrainians on my tearful prayer list, I really hadn't thought about the previous ankle-biters you mentioned, sweetie.   Their day will come.

You're most welcome.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 7, 2022)

beautress said:


> You're lying through yer hat. "retards" do not generally have 140+ iqs, do not know what it takes to give rebuttal to a butt head, and need a parent or other overseer from birth to death. Your adversaries have no such advantages, but perhaps you do.
> 
> The Clinton Library foundation was Hillary's piggy bank for making life hell on earth for her adversaries. It was closed down, and now that the Democrats are back in power again, it shows up frequently in discussion websites. At present their net worth is a quarter of a billion dollars not counting any offshore accounts. Here's How Much The Clintons Are Really Worth
> 
> ...


Again, what has Hillary to do with this subject? The Clinton library foundation is in Texas, now? And speaking of foundations/charities... you may want to look up your orange douche bag and his family's shenanigans with their charity piggy bank. 

As for Ukrainian and the other gibberish... please ask your doctor to prescribe something stronger. Whatever you are taking...isn't working. 

But I am curious. Is this the kind of gibberish considered deep thoughts in your wing-nut circles? And you retards wonder why people make fun of you.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 7, 2022)

Magnus said:


> So you can't read. Yeah, we knew that.


Still nothing.....


----------



## Magnus (Apr 7, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Still nothing.....


Awww... don't be so hard on yourself. You are a retard, of course, but that is not "nothing".


----------



## Failzero (Apr 7, 2022)

scruffy said:


> First response of snowflake liberals: hide behind the law.


Thus I say the Far Left & Left have weaponized State's Rights and even the Constitution to achieve their goals ...


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Apr 7, 2022)

bodecea said:


> See?   Can't help talking about violence, can you?   Of course, it's so easy when hiding behind your keyboard.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Apr 7, 2022)

surada said:


> You're a real cowardly prick, aren't you?


Look you ass hole. You let all these people in we have no idea who they are..................Fuck You ,you Bastard


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Apr 7, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What in the cat fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Washington DC has openly confessed to a human smuggling plot AND YOU DO NOT GIVE A SHIT!!!!



I'm not aware of what you're talking about. If true, I agree it's heneous. Have a link?


----------



## Nostra (Apr 7, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Awww... don't be so hard on yourself. You are a retard, of course, but that is not "nothing".


Get back to me when you can form a coherent thought.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2022)

Magnus said:


> In other words, a free ride to DC? Right on time for the Cherry blossom season. Yeah, that will learn them.


Says the antisemite


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2022)

Stormy Daniels said:


> I'm not aware of what you're talking about. If true, I agree it's heneous. Have a link?


“Heneous”?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 7, 2022)

surada said:


> Expand E verify, require sponsors, fine employers who hire illegals. Give them a six month grace period.. so employers have a chance to fire them and they have a chance to leave on their own. Then round up and deport those who remain.... and fine employers heavily by the day .


As it stands now if an emplyer fires suspected illegals they are going to face lawsuits for discrimination and action by the EEOC.

We've got to have some serious changes in law before we can even begin to put the onus on employers.

It's not the employers who are responsible for enforcing immigration law, it's the responsibility of the Federal govt who under Obama fought tooth and nail in federal courts to prevent states from even assisting with immigration enforcement.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 7, 2022)

surada said:


> Abbott is a horse's ass. He doesn't want to solve illegal immigration. He's just grandstanding for the hicks in Texas.


You pulled that one right out of your ass.  He's been doing everything he can legally as a governor to stem the tide since he first took office.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 7, 2022)

surada said:


> Has nothing to do with sanctuary cities. Fine the employers and illegals will leave.


It has everything to do with sanctuary cities who provide "sanctuary" to illegals.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 7, 2022)

surada said:


> Trump's crappy wall is for his ego.


That must be why illegal crossing were cut by over 90% where the new wall was put up.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 7, 2022)

okfine said:


> Can't handle it when it's in Texas, eh sucker? TFB for you.


My, how adult of you.  Your mommy must be proud.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 7, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> So the government can say let them all in and now it’s up to employers to become the defacto immigration police. So once the sanctuary city has these people come and then they sue the company for not hiring them, can they be deported yet? Or do they just go on welfare as the company you wanted to deport them is sued into bankruptcy by the state government.


At the same time prosecuting employers for firing suspected illegals for civil right violations.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 7, 2022)

surada said:


> We have 21,000 border patrol agents. We have the US Coast Guard and US Customs and Immigration. Trump's wall is a disaster... unfinished, easily breeched and falling down in places. Why not do what works?


The wall works where it was completed, you're just pulling more BS out of your ass and spreading it around the room.

We know it works because of the 90% reduction of illegal crossings where the new wall was completed.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 7, 2022)

surada said:


> The employers who hire illegals know they are breaking the law.


There are no facts supporting any of your claims.  As long as they provide the required documents the employers face bot civil and criminal penalties for firing or for refusing to hire them and providing fake documents is a billion dollar industry spanning both sides of the border.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 7, 2022)

Flash said:


> I wonder what DeSantis is going to do when he hears about this.  Ship the goddamn Florida Illegals to Pelosi's compound in San Francisco?


Too bad you can't send them UPS or Fedex, they always get through!


----------



## surada (Apr 8, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> There are no facts supporting any of your claims.  As long as they provide the required documents the employers face bot civil and criminal penalties for firing or for refusing to hire them and providing fake documents is a billion dollar industry spanning both sides of the border.


It's been a very successful program in other countries.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 8, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Says the antisemite


Awww...the poor retard is still butt hurt. Here ya go..


----------



## Desperado (Apr 8, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Good. It's about time.  Biden has been dumping Fauci Flu infested illegals all over the country.  Abbott is about to send a caravan of busses with these illegals to DC and drop them at the Capital steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Florida Gov. Ron *DeSantis* said Wednesday that he will send *illegal* immigrants who are "dumped" into the Sunshine State to sanctuary states like President Biden's home state of *Delaware








						DeSantis vows to send illegal immigrants 'dumped' in Florida to Biden's home state of Delaware
					

Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis said Wednesday that he will send illegal immigrants who are "dumped" into the Sunshine State to sanctuary states like President Biden's home state of Delaware, which he represented for more than 35 years in the U.S. Senate.




					news.yahoo.com
				



*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Awww...the poor retard is still butt hurt. Here ya go..
> 
> View attachment 627756


Butthurt that you said you d leave this site if I proved you were an antisemite and then lied and didn’t leave? LOL

You’re such a defect. Like surada


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 8, 2022)

Don’t know that he can legally do it but I like the idea and would love to see the reaction in DC when they showed up if he could pull it off.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 8, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Transporting criminals = kidnapping
> 
> got it


All the invaders will be boarding buses voluntarily.  DeSantis is doing the same thing but sending them to Delaware.


----------



## surada (Apr 8, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Butthurt that you said you d leave this site if I proved you were an antisemite and then lied and didn’t leave? LOL
> 
> You’re such a defect. Like surada


You have antisemite on the brain. Grow up and do the right thing for once. These grandstanding assholes like acting out, but they don't want to stop illegal from coming to the US. What's your problem? You thought floods off illegal refugees were great for Palestine.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 8, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Butthurt that you said you d leave this site if I proved you were an antisemite and then lied and didn’t leave? LOL
> 
> You’re such a defect. Like surada


Fuck off, retard. Not my problem that you are not only racist but a retard to boot. I guess you need more butt cream?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2022)

When do the busses depart and arrive?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2022)

surada said:


> You have antisemite on the brain. Grow up and do the right thing for once. These grandstanding assholes like acting out, but they don't want to stop illegal from coming to the US. What's your problem? You thought floods off illegal refugees were great for Palestine.


You seem upset. How old are you?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Fuck off, retard. Not my problem that you are not only racist but a retard to boot. I guess you need more butt cream?
> 
> View attachment 627795


Find one racist post, defect and you’re a proven antisemite. Like surada


----------



## Magnus (Apr 8, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Find one racist post, defect and you’re a proven antisemite. Like surada


Awww... poor racist retard used up all his butt-hurt cream. Here is some more, retard...


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 8, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Good. It's about time.  Biden has been dumping Fauci Flu infested illegals all over the country.  Abbott is about to send a caravan of busses with these illegals to DC and drop them at the Capital steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to use already vulnerable human beings for a political stunt.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 8, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> He's a Texan. You know...BETTER.


Yep. Texans are sooo American in fact that they can’t wait to secede from it.


----------



## surada (Apr 8, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Yep. Texans are sooo American in fact that they can’t wait to secede from it.


They are always talking about seceding.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 8, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Good. It's about time.  Biden has been dumping Fauci Flu infested illegals all over the country.  Abbott is about to send a caravan of busses with these illegals to DC and drop them at the Capital steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will never happen


----------



## surada (Apr 8, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Will never happen


It doesn't solve the problem. It's just grandstanding.


----------



## lantern2814 (Apr 8, 2022)

White 6 said:


> He's not authorized to take state prisoners out of state for dumping somewhere else in the country and you know it.   Yes.  Kidnapping, crossing 4 or 5 state lines.


No, it’s his state and he can ship these criminals right to DC. Or better yet, send them to Joe’s place in Delaware. No, it’s not kidnapping. Yet you’re okay with the Feds dumping these illegals all over the country without telling anybody.....


----------



## surada (Apr 8, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> No, it’s his state and he can ship these criminals right to DC. Or better yet, send them to Joe’s place in Delaware. No, it’s not kidnapping. Yet you’re okay with the Feds dumping these illegals all over the country without telling anybody.....


He's acting out. It won't solve the problem of illegals.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Way to use already vulnerable human beings for a political stunt.


Just delivering Pedo Joe’s illegals to his doorstep.  Why does that upset you, Buttercup?


----------



## lantern2814 (Apr 8, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Ok, pardon me.  I didn't realize you were just trolling.
> 
> Immigration is federal purview and the states can't enforce immigration law without being granted permission to do so by the Fed's.
> 
> ...


The left doesn’t know who should take care of it. With Obama it was “the federal government is in charge of immigration” (see the Arizona law that leftists raged about despite it mirroring federal law). Under Trump, those same legal “professionals” then claimed it was up to the states to determine immigration matters. Now they’re back to “it’s the federal government’s responsibility”.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Will never happen


Since you have never been right on anything, my confidence level this will happen just shot up.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

surada said:


> It doesn't solve the problem. It's just grandstanding.


If it gets one rapist, Coyote, drug dealer, or gang member out of Texas, it solves a big problem for Texas.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 8, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Just delivering Pedo Joe’s illegals to his doorstep.  Why does that upset you, Buttercup?


But shortly after his press conference announcing the new policy, the governor issued a release that significantly softened the plan, clarifying that any transportation out of the state would be done voluntarily and only after an individual had been processed by the Department of Homeland security for release into the US.








						Texas governor’s plans to bus migrants to Capitol met with bipartisan criticism
					

Republican Greg Abbott’s botched new policy is in response to Biden’s decision to rescind hardline Trump-era immigration policy




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## surada (Apr 8, 2022)

Nostra said:


> If it gets one rapist, Coyote, drug dealer, or gang member out of Texas, it solves a big problem for Texas.


There's a way to stop illegals. They don't want to stop them. They'd rather rant and storm than solve the problem.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 8, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Since you have never been right on anything, my confidence level this will happen just shot up.


The governor of Texass said it won't happen unless it is voluntary.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> But shortly after his press conference announcing the new policy, the governor issued a release that significantly softened the plan, clarifying that any transportation out of the state would be done voluntarily and only after an individual had been processed by the Department of Homeland security for release into the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn’t it voluntary when Pedo Joe stuffs them in busses and planes in the middle of the night and abandons them around the country?


----------



## lantern2814 (Apr 8, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Fuck off, retard. Not my problem that you are not only racist but a retard to boot. I guess you need more butt cream?
> 
> View attachment 627795


He’s not racist or retarded. You however are Anti-Semitic, racist, and even retards think you’re retarded. Perhaps we should send some of these illegals to your run down hovel.


----------



## lantern2814 (Apr 8, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Awww... poor racist retard used up all his butt-hurt cream. Here is some more, retard...
> View attachment 627922


You’re whining about Texas ejecting all these illegals and claim somebody else is butthurt? You want a retarded racist asshole, just look in a mirror little boy.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 8, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Since you have never been right on anything, my confidence level this will happen just shot up.


I guess they can join the convoy…is that still going on?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 8, 2022)

surada said:


> It doesn't solve the problem. It's just grandstanding.


It’s also kidnapping.  Lol


----------



## surada (Apr 8, 2022)

candycorn said:


> It’s also kidnapping.  Lol


These guys are just gasbags.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 8, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> No, it’s his state and he can ship these criminals right to DC. Or better yet, send them to Joe’s place in Delaware. No, it’s not kidnapping. Yet you’re okay with the Feds dumping these illegals all over the country without telling anybody.....


Why do you call them illegals? They’re here for a reason.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 8, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> But shortly after his press conference announcing the new policy, the governor issued a release that significantly softened the plan, clarifying that any transportation out of the state would be done voluntarily and only after an individual had been processed by the Department of Homeland security for release into the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which would of course mean they aren’t “illegals”.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 8, 2022)

Stormy Daniels said:


> I'm not aware of what you're talking about. If true, I agree it's heneous. Have a link?


Check out our border policy.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 8, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Why do you call them illegals? They’re here for a reason.


Why do you NOT call them illegals?  The broke the law and are here ILLEGALLY.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 8, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Why do you NOT call them illegals?  The broke the law and are here ILLEGALLY.


Are they? You actually believe they just bus unprocessed illegals around the country?
Of course you do. You’re a moron.

Read Moonglow’s link.









						Texas governor’s plans to bus migrants to Capitol met with bipartisan criticism
					

Republican Greg Abbott’s botched new policy is in response to Biden’s decision to rescind hardline Trump-era immigration policy




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 8, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Are they? You actually believe they just bus unprocessed illegals around the country?
> Of course you do. You’re a moron.
> 
> Read Moonglow’s link.
> ...


So who is it they bus around the country? Processed illegals?


----------



## Magnus (Apr 8, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> He’s not racist or retarded. You however are Anti-Semitic, racist, and even retards think you’re retarded. Perhaps we should send some of these illegals to your run down hovel.


Awww... how cute. The retard's sweetheart got all triggered and came to defend her boyfriend!!! Don't worry, you get one too.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 8, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> You’re whining about Texas ejecting all these illegals and claim somebody else is butthurt? You want a retarded racist asshole, just look in a mirror little boy.


There...there, retard. Let it all out. If a loser like you can't whine here, where else can you whine, right? Here, another bottle for the retard...


----------



## lantern2814 (Apr 8, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Awww... how cute. The retard's sweetheart got all triggered and came to defend her boyfriend!!! Don't worry, you get one too.
> 
> View attachment 628021


Yawn. Get new material you retard.


----------



## lantern2814 (Apr 8, 2022)

Magnus said:


> There...there, retard. Let it all out. If a loser like you can't whine here, where else can you whine, right? Here, another bottle for the retard...
> View attachment 628023


So you can’t refute my facts about your whining and use your tired old bullshit again. See retarded bottom feeder, you are crying about Texas shipping illegals out. How many are you going to tell mommy to let live with you?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Awww... poor racist retard used up all his butt-hurt cream. Here is some more, retard...
> View attachment 627922


Defect, I proved you were an antisemite. You have zero proof I am a racist. With every one of your idiot posts, you prove that you’re a defect.

You have never won a real fight in your life and on this board you’re a proven liar, antisemite and of course a defect.

You don’t even deny being an antisemite. Ha ha ha 

Defect


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> So you can’t refute my facts about your whining and use your tired old bullshit again. See retarded bottom feeder, you are crying about Texas shipping illegals out. How many are you going to tell mommy to let live with you?


Magnus is a proven antisemite. He is a defect. Please refer to that loser as such.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Apr 8, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Check out our border policy.



So that'd be a no...


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

candycorn said:


> It’s also kidnapping.  Lol


How?  He announced it would be voluntary, Dipshit.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Why do you call them illegals? They’re here for a reason.


Yes, because they crossed our border ILLEGALLY.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Are they? You actually believe they just bus unprocessed illegals around the country?
> Of course you do. You’re a moron.
> 
> Read Moonglow’s link.
> ...


Pedo Joe doesn’t bus them, that would be cruel.

Are you ever not a moron?









						Biden Administration Quietly Flies Illegal Immigrants to New York in Middle of Night: Report
					

The Biden administration has been quietly flying underage illegal immigrants from Texas to New York late at night for more than two months in an effort to resettle migrants.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 8, 2022)

They arrive at the border in vulnerable condition and then he delivers them to the upgrade of  Washington DC. 
Seems kinda noble.,


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 9, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> But shortly after his press conference announcing the new policy, the governor issued a release that significantly softened the plan, clarifying that any transportation out of the state would be done voluntarily and only after an individual had been processed by the Department of Homeland security for release into the US.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the whole idea from the beginning was to only ship those who had been processed already and dumped onto Texas streets by DHS so no, this isn't "softening".


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 9, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Are they? You actually believe they just bus unprocessed illegals around the country?
> Of course you do. You’re a moron.
> 
> Read Moonglow’s link.
> ...


Yes they are illegal aliens who entered the country illegally.  Nobody said anything about loading unprocessed illegals up and shipping them to DC.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 9, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So who is it they bus around the country? Processed illegals?


Yes, they all get processed before they are shipped to points all over the country.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 9, 2022)

Stormy Daniels said:


> So that'd be a no...


Wrong


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 9, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Yes, they all get processed before they are shipped to points all over the country.


But illegal nontheless.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 9, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So who is it they bus around the country? Processed illegals?



If they’re processed, they aren’t illegals, dope. They’re here awaiting a status legally.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 9, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Why do you NOT call them illegals?  The broke the law and are here ILLEGALLY.


They aren’t though, dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 9, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Yes, because they crossed our border ILLEGALLY.


Did they? How do you know that?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Did they? How do you know that?


Video footage, dope


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 9, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Yep. Texans are sooo American in fact that they can’t wait to secede from it.


Seceding would be the best decision they ever made.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 9, 2022)

What time do they get to DC? We want to welcome them.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 9, 2022)

Good! Let the fucking Dims that run D.C. deal with the mess they've made!




> Texas has begun carrying out Governor Greg Abbott’s plans to transport illegal immigrants who have been placed in the state by the federal government to the U.S. Capitol in Washington, D.C., according to a new report.
> 
> “In the last 24 hours, TDEM has dispatched buses to areas where communities have expressed concerns about the federal government dropping off migrants and has the capability to send as many as is necessary to fulfill the requests from mayors and county judges,” Seth Christensen, chief of media and communications for TDEM, told Fox News.







__





						Texas Begins Transporting Illegal Immigrants from Border to D.C.
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 9, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Good! Let the fucking Dims that run D.C. deal with the mess they've made!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best border news I've gotten all year!


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Apr 9, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Good! Let the fucking Dims that run D.C. deal with the mess they've made!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should all go to Sanctuary Cities. and Martha's Vineyard


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 9, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Good! Let the fucking Dims that run D.C. deal with the mess they've made!



Do they need any contributions for gasoline or tires to help them get there?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Apr 9, 2022)

What a coup by Americas enemies to flood your nation with massive, low wage labour, subsidized by the taxpayer.  It will ensure the end of Americas welfare state and improve enemy governments effort to recruit American talent. 

Give credit where it is due, the long term outcome is obvious and inevitable, and yet, there is abdundant support in media and in government. * No concern at all for Americas future or National Security.*

Everyone from GWB to those agencies sworn to defend Americans have been impotent and in collusion with foreign enemies by allowing this to continue.

Notice how some black Americas now say *"we are fighting for the rights of black and brown people".  *They don't even say "citizens", they just use the catch all "people".

 They wish to include their "plight" in their race pimping efforts.  Does any party benefit from this illegal invasion?  How about the average citizen and Americas sustainability? 

Again, I've said it for some time, that the West is going to lose.  Americas enemies have re-written how to succeed through intelligence agencies and buying influence in the West.  An astonishing, neck breaking speed of success.  They have been so effective than many Americans are happily _willing_ to sink their own nation.


----------



## Stashman (Apr 9, 2022)

It's going to be interesting to see what Biden does now. Get your popcorn ready.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Apr 9, 2022)

Stashman said:


> It's going to be interesting to see what Biden does now. Get your popcorn ready.



Give Abbott some credit.  I recall suggesting that if I were Texas I would bus illegals to NY, Los Angeles and other cities in which politicians openly support such illegal entry.  It would force those citizens to experience first hand what border towns are experiencing and they would appreciate the situation that other citizens feel.

There is a right and a wrong way to enter a country.  Millions of good citizens wisely head to America through legal channels.  Why reward the conmen and coyotes?


----------



## White 6 (Apr 9, 2022)

Hang on Sloopy said:


> They should all go to Sanctuary Cities. and Martha's Vineyard


If they really are illegals, they should be dropped back across the border and told, "Don't come back."


----------



## Stashman (Apr 9, 2022)

White 6 said:


> If they really are illegals, they should be dropped back across the border and told, "Don't com back."


What? That's not what all you commie leftist were saying when Trump was President was It?


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 9, 2022)

Like the Patriots said on Flight 93, *LET'S ROLL!!!

NEVER FORGET!*


----------



## White 6 (Apr 9, 2022)

Stashman said:


> What? That's not what all you commie leftist were saying when Trump was President was It?


You must be talking about somebody else.  I have no problem with illegal being dumped back across the border they crossed illegally entering and never have.  You hear people whining about dumb ass illegals dying of thirst and exposure in the desert.  I figure it is their choice, and some choose poorly.  I'm not exactly a bleeding heart kind of guy.
I never knew what Donny worked out with the Mexican government to get them to keep them in their country until their case came up.  Whatever it was, Joe should not have put a stop to it, without a plan in place.  Not only did he not have a plan, I don't think he even had a clue.  It is, without a doubt, the biggest policy failure of his administration.  His administration has done nothing but compound the error ever since.
I was glad to see Abbott make the decision, he would only transport illegal aliens to Washington that wanted to go to Washington, as he has now noted, otherwise it would be kidnapping.  That is just what I said the first day he mentioned taking them.  People on here thought I was crazy, even trying to argue he was within his rights as the illegal were prisoners in illegal status.  Now Abbott has come to the same point of view, as I.  Now, I hope he doesn't just drop them off along the way.


----------



## Stashman (Apr 9, 2022)

White 6 said:


> You must be talking about somebody else.  I have no problem with illegal being dumped back across the border they crossed illegally entering and never have.  You hear people whining about dumb ass illegals dying of thirst and exposure in the desert.  I figure it is their choice, and some choose poorly.  I'm not exactly a bleeding heart kind of guy.
> I never knew what Donny worked out with the Mexican government to get them to keep them in their country until their case came up.  Whatever it was, Joe should not have put a stop to it, without a plan in place.  Not only did he not have a plan, I don't think he even had a clue.  It is, without a doubt, the biggest policy failure of his administration.  His administration has done nothing but compound the error ever since.
> I was glad to see Abbott make the decision, he would only transport illegal aliens to Washington that wanted to go to Washington, as he has now noted, otherwise it would be kidnapping.  That is just what I said the first day he mentioned taking them.  People on here thought I was crazy, even trying to argue he was within his rights as the illegal were prisoners in illegal status.  Now Abbott has come to the same point of view, as I.  Now, I hope he doesn't just drop them off along the way.


Happy to hear you say that. It's rare thing to find a Dem with such a point of view.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Apr 9, 2022)

I want them also dumped in the Hamptons and Northside Chicago.


----------



## scruffy (Apr 9, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Good! Let the fucking Dims that run D.C. deal with the mess they've made!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 9, 2022)

White 6 said:


> You must be talking about somebody else.  I have no problem with illegal being dumped back across the border they crossed illegally entering and never have.  You hear people whining about dumb ass illegals dying of thirst and exposure in the desert.  I figure it is their choice, and some choose poorly.  I'm not exactly a bleeding heart kind of guy.
> I never knew what Donny worked out with the Mexican government to get them to keep them in their country until their case came up.  Whatever it was, Joe should not have put a stop to it, without a plan in place.  Not only did he not have a plan, I don't think he even had a clue.  It is, without a doubt, the biggest policy failure of his administration.  His administration has done nothing but compound the error ever since.
> I was glad to see Abbott make the decision, he would only transport illegal aliens to Washington that wanted to go to Washington, as he has now noted, otherwise it would be kidnapping.  That is just what I said the first day he mentioned taking them.  People on here thought I was crazy, even trying to argue he was within his rights as the illegal were prisoners in illegal status.  Now Abbott has come to the same point of view, as I.  Now, I hope he doesn't just drop them off along the way.



  Biden did and does have a plan and you're seeing it in action right now.
It's always the plan to flood our country with third worlders in hopes that they'll vote democrat.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 9, 2022)

Stashman said:


> Happy to hear you say that. It's rare thing to find a Dem with such a point of view.


Still haven't found one.  Independent, not Dem.


----------



## 1srelluc (Apr 9, 2022)

OK can someone flesh out *the number of illegals currently on the way to DC*?

All I'm seeing is a bunch of *Big Talk* from the usual subjects.....No numbers.

Hot Wheels has already backed off his bombast due to the kidnapping charges he would face.

I sure as hell don't want the disease ridden creatures around me and I'm just 60 miles away. Virginia should damn sure not have to support them.


----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2022)

Love good news!  but oh boy.... they will need thousands of buses to finish the job properly!

Hoping and praying  they succeed!


----------



## Seymour Flops (Apr 9, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> OK can someone flesh out *the number of illegals currently on the way to DC*?
> 
> All I'm seeing is a bunch of *Big Talk* from the usual subjects.....No numbers.
> 
> ...


If it is any at all, that's a victory.  Every illegal alien sent from Texas to DC is one less to take jobs from legal immigrants, and low-income teenagers in Texas.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 9, 2022)

The problem with this is that there are probably lawyers lining-up to sue Texas for abandoning people on the curb in DC.


----------



## 1srelluc (Apr 9, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> If it is any at all, that's a victory.  Every illegal alien sent from Texas to DC is one less to take jobs from legal immigrants, and low-income teenagers in Texas.


It's all fun-n-games till one of them Wheels sends here kills a Virginia resident.....Virginia would be well within it's rights to retaliate against TX with sanctions.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Apr 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Excellent.


Fun. Dump them in front of the Washington Post.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 9, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> OK can someone flesh out *the number of illegals currently on the way to DC*?
> 
> All I'm seeing is a bunch of *Big Talk* from the usual subjects.....No numbers.
> 
> ...


It did not say the number, but if they left 24 hours ago, they are probably on I-40, possibly coming into  or somewhere in TN.  Driver would have to be at least CDL "B" with Passenger endorsement to haul passengers interstate and would still be limited to the number of hours they can drive.  Probably Monday or later before getting to you, at the least, and that is cutting corners on rests, breaks, sleep, etc.


----------



## Puma Punku (Apr 9, 2022)

Hundreds of people bathing in the Lincoln Memorial reflecting pool. Hundreds more wandering around inside the museums. Pan handling, street performing, defecating around makeshift shelters around the Washington Monument.... and what are they going to say? "Hey this sucks you can't do this!"???? Millions of Americans are going to respond with " Yes we can. How do you like it now?"


----------



## 1srelluc (Apr 9, 2022)

White 6 said:


> It did not say the number, but if they left 24 hours ago, they are probably on I-40, possibly coming into  or somewhere in TN.  Driver would have to be at least CDL "B" with Passenger endorsement to haul passengers interstate and would still be limited to the number of hours they can drive.  Probably Monday or later before getting to you, at the least, and that is cutting corners on rests, breaks, sleep, etc.


I'd be surprised if there were many, if any, volunteers.....All hat and no cattle Texas BS most likely.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Apr 9, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> It's all fun-n-games till one of them Wheels sends here kills a Virginia resident.....Virginia would be well within it's rights to retaliate against TX with sanctions.


Ha ha!

What sanction could Virginia impose on Texas?  No more hams?  Wait, wait, I know!  No more Democrats moving out of the state economy that they ruined to leech off of ours until they get enough votes to Ruin Texas also!

Yes, that would be a tough sanction.  Please don't throw us in that briar patch!

At least you admit that these criminals that Biden insists on welcoming as long as they go to red states are dangerous to honest U.S. residents.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Apr 9, 2022)

White 6 said:


> If they really are illegals, they should be dropped back across the border and told, "Don't come back."


Yes, but Abbott cannot do that.  Send them to Biden, he can.


----------



## 1srelluc (Apr 9, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Ha ha!
> 
> What sanction could Virginia impose on Texas?  No more hams?  Wait, wait, I know!  No more Democrats moving out of the state economy that they ruined to leech off of ours until they get enough votes to Ruin Texas also!
> 
> ...


OK, it's war then......Make sure you take NOtVA first.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 9, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> I'd be surprised if there were many, if any, volunteers.....All hat and no cattle Texas BS most likely.


You are probably right.  The picture were of 16 passenger vans, not chartered Greyhounds.  So, it's about making a statement not effecting any numbers.  Otherwise, they would be loading on chartered flights out of DFW or an Air National Guard base for a 2 hr 43 minute flight, non stop, than coming back for more.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 9, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> OK can someone flesh out *the number of illegals currently on the way to DC*?
> All I'm seeing is a bunch of *Big Talk* from the usual subjects.....No numbers.
> Hot Wheels has already backed off his bombast due to the kidnapping charges he would face.


Texans like Abbot are right to be upset about this issue...but if the governor transports illegal immigrants across state lines, legal questions arise.


----------



## 1srelluc (Apr 9, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Texans like Abbot are right to be upset about this issue...but if the governor transports illegal immigrants across state lines, legal questions arise.


Aiding and abetting comes to mind though once they are let in their legal status changes in that regard.

It does not mean it's right in a moral sense though. Fuck Wheels.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 9, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> But illegal nontheless.


I'm not so sure there's a statute restricting ICE from doing so.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 9, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> If they’re processed, they aren’t illegals, dope. They’re here awaiting a status legally.


They are illegals who enter the country illegally and over 90% will never show up for their asylum hearings.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> Sure, but, you used that reference to, seemingly, in a derragatory way as an insult toward him, as if somehow the gay sexual imagery was bad. I'm just wondering why you would use homosexuality as an insult?


Why do you think it's derogatory to him?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 9, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Did they? How do you know that?


Because that's the only way the BP would have contact with them.  These are not people who apply for asylum from their home countries which is how to do so legally.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> I'm not so sure there's a statute restricting ICE from doing so.


Just drop them anywhere?   kidnapping.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 9, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Just drop them anywhere?   kidnapping.


You really should learn to read before responding.


----------



## whitehall (Apr 9, 2022)

Why not Biden's nice little lily white home state of Delaware?


----------



## Magnus (Apr 9, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Defect, I proved you were an antisemite. You have zero proof I am a racist. With every one of your idiot posts, you prove that you’re a defect.
> 
> You have never won a real fight in your life and on this board you’re a proven liar, antisemite and of course a defect.
> 
> ...


LOL. You are a retard. You don't know the history of your own people's sufferings. I gave you proof that the Jewish people were not the first ones persecuted by the Nazis. It was the Communists. I proved that to you by multiple links. You could not deny it nor did you attempt to since it is a FACT.  But hey, prove me wrong.

Now, being a student of history, I would never claim the Nazis did not persecute the Jewish people. Why would I? I will leave that to racists like you. 

So, stating a historical fact makes me an antisemite? Only a retard would claim that. That makes you a retard. Again, PROVE. ME. WRONG.

As for you being racist? The proof that you worship a racist like your orange douche bag makes you one.

Get it now? No? Of course not. YOU. ARE. A. RETARD.  Now, fuck off, racist retard.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 9, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Magnus is a proven antisemite. He is a defect. Please refer to that loser as such.


Awww... is the racist retard still hurting? Awww... here ya go, racist retard...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2022)

Magnus said:


> LOL. You are a retard. You don't know the history of your own people's sufferings. I gave you proof that the Jewish people were not the first ones persecuted by the Nazis. It was the Communists. I proved that to you by multiple links. You could not deny it nor did you attempt to since it is a FACT.  But hey, prove me wrong.
> 
> Now, being a student of history, I would never claim the Nazis did not persecute the Jewish people. Why would I? I will leave that to racists like you.
> 
> ...


No you didn’t give proof. Timelines show otherwise, you defect. You believed and still believe the Antisemitic lies. You have zero proof I am a racist. You’re a defect. A mistake. Something that should never have been born. People like you is why I am pro choice. If only your birth parent were pro choice as well. You cowardly defect.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Awww... is the racist retard still hurting? Awww... here ya go, racist retard...
> View attachment 628462


Awww the defect ran when I showed him timelines of the fact that Hitler DID target Jews first and he still cannot cope with that. Overt antisemite. A defect.  A gay little confused defect. Pussy. You promised to leave the board forever. Liar!


----------



## Magnus (Apr 9, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> No you didn’t give proof. Timelines show otherwise, you defect. You believed and still believe the Antisemitic lies. You have zero proof I am a racist. You’re a defect. A mistake. Something that should never have been born. People like you is why I am pro choice. If only your birth parent were pro choice as well. You cowardly defect.


Prove it. Prove or admit you are a racist retard.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 9, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Awww the defect ran when I showed him timelines of the fact that Hitler DID target Jews first and he still cannot cope with that. Overt antisemite. A defect.  A gay little confused defect. Pussy. You promised to leave the board forever. Liar!


LOL. What else is new? A retard claiming victory without providing any proof.

No wonder you retards love the orange douche bag.  

Here ya go...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Prove it. Prove or admit you are a racist retard.


I did you antisemitic defect. You just didn’t like what I posted.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2022)

Magnus said:


> LOL. What else is new? A retard claiming victory without providing any proof.
> 
> No wonder you retards love the orange douche bag.
> 
> Here ya go...View attachment 628466


You lied once and you ll do it again, defect. Show one racist post from me.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2022)

Magnus said:


> LOL. What else is new? A retard claiming victory without providing any proof.
> 
> No wonder you retards love the orange douche bag.
> 
> Here ya go...View attachment 628466







__





						Has this administration changed your views? Poll
					

Given what the Republican Party has become I don’t see voting Republican as a viable alternative.  Vote Green and let get some fresh new views…



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




When are you leaving the site, defect? Or are you a liar? Ha ha ha

Accuses a Jew of being part of the KKK. What a defect


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 9, 2022)

Magnus said:


> As for you being racist? The proof that you worship a racist like your orange douche bag makes you one.


Speaking of Retards.....  .  One has to be retarded to post such drivel.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 9, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Just drop them anywhere?   kidnapping.


Its kidnapping to just grab people.  Unless you arrest them.  In that case, they are entitled to due process.  Taking someone you take against their will across state lines is a federal felony.  Good luck to the driver who decides to drive that bus.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Apr 9, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> OK, it's war then......Make sure you take NOtVA first.


I have to say this, though you won't believe it.  

My wife is from Virginia.  So, I have nothing against Virginia people.  Stephen F. Austin was born in Virginia.

I met her on Fort Lee, where she was born as an Army brat of a Lieutenant Colonel who was from Virginia.  I was a young Second Lieutenant.  

After travelling the globe, we settled down in Texas.  She said, "I notice that almost all Texas men are like you.  They are respectful to women, but they take charge when they need to.  They work hard, play hard, take care of business, have good senses of humor, and they are great role models for kids."  

I said, "Well, yes.  That's how we roll."  

She said, "I thought it was just you.  Maybe I chose too quickly."  

Ha!

Too late!


----------



## scruffy (Apr 9, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> If they’re processed, they aren’t illegals, dope. They’re here awaiting a status legally.


More wonderful lefty logic.

No pinhead, they're waiting for a court date at which point they'll be deported.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Its kidnapping to just grab people.  Unless you arrest them.  In that case, they are entitled to due process.  Taking someone you take against their will across state lines is a federal felony.  Good luck to the driver who decides to drive that bus.


It's amazing how the shit house lawyers come out after dark thinking they've got a clue.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 10, 2022)

scruffy said:


> More wonderful lefty logic.
> 
> No pinhead, they're waiting for a court date at which point they'll be deported.


The vast majority never show up for their court dates which are years out from their time of arrest because the immigration courts are so overburdened.

Everyone up and down the line at the BP, ICE, Homeland, congress and the WH understands this and their intent is simply to flood the country with these illegals and then declare there are too many to ever get through the courts so the only solution is going to be amnesty.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> It's amazing how the shit house lawyers come out after dark thinking they've got a clue.


Yep, I'm pretty amazing.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> OK can someone flesh out *the number of illegals currently on the way to DC*?
> 
> All I'm seeing is a bunch of *Big Talk* from the usual subjects.....No numbers.
> 
> ...



"Abbott said the move is voluntary, so the migrants can decide for themselves whether to go to Washington."









						Texas sends buses to border to transport migrants who want to go to D.C.
					

Texas Division of Emergency Management said the state has sent buses to the U.S.-Mexico border to pick up migrants to drive to Washington, D.C.




					www.newsweek.com
				




LOL...

How many hundreds of times are you guys going to be duped by your "tell them only what they want to hear" so-called "leaders"?


----------



## 1srelluc (Apr 10, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> I have to say this, though you won't believe it.
> 
> My wife is from Virginia.  So, I have nothing against Virginia people.  Stephen F. Austin was born in Virginia.
> 
> ...


Sam Houston was born in Virginia too......All your heroes belong to us.


----------



## Resnic (Apr 10, 2022)

Stashman said:


> It's going to be interesting to see what Biden does now. Get your popcorn ready.



"My fellow Americans the racist, prejudice, xenophobic white supremacy nationalist Republicans are seeking to destroy democracy by ruining the lives of these poor unfortunate immigrants who want nothing more than to be free Americans and have decent human rights so much they are rounding up these immigrants and shipping them out of the white protected areas and sending them with nothing to other parts of the country. We welcome these new Americans with open arms and will provide them with everything they need to protected and free from such atrocities the conservatives have inflicted on them".

The spin will be something along those lines.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 10, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> They are illegals who enter the country illegally and over 90% will never show up for their asylum hearings.


Pure misinformation. 
Asylum seekers aren’t “illegals”. 
Most show for hearings.








						Trump says most asylum seekers don’t show up for their court hearings. A new study says 99% do.
					






					www.vox.com


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 10, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Because that's the only way the BP would have contact with them.  These are not people who apply for asylum from their home countries which is how to do so legally.


Asylum requests can be made at border crossings which are staffed by BP, fool.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 10, 2022)

scruffy said:


> More wonderful lefty logic.
> 
> No pinhead, they're waiting for a court date at which point they'll be deported.


No, dope. Only those seeking asylum are able to remain in country un-detained while awaiting adjudication of their application.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 10, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> It's amazing how the shit house lawyers come out after dark thinking they've got a clue.


IKR. You should definitely know better given the amount of literature on the subject.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Asylum requests can be made at border crossings which are staffed by BP, fool.


Until Biden came to town they could only be made at Border Patrol stations along the border or applied for from their home countries through the US Embassy, Consulate, or Diplomatic mission, "Fool".

If you enter from any other point  you're doing so illegally thus, "illegal aliein".


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Pure misinformation.
> Asylum seekers aren’t “illegals”.
> Most show for hearings.
> 
> ...


And that is for all who make asylum claims deemed worth of a hearing.  Not illegals who make the claim after being caught.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 10, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Until Biden came to town they could only be made at Border Patrol stations along the border or applied for from their home countries through the US Embassy, Consulate, or Diplomatic mission, "Fool".
> 
> If you enter from any other point  you're doing so illegally thus, "illegal aliein".


You are literally wrong with everything you post.
The very fact that these people are not detained while awaiting their hearings is all you need to understand that they are not here illegally.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 10, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> And that is for all who make asylum claims deemed worth of a hearing.  Not illegals who make the claim after being caught.


Read it again, dope.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> You are literally wrong with everything you post.
> The very fact that these people are not detained while awaiting their hearings is all you need to understand that they are not here illegally.


If they entered the country illegally they are, "illegal aliens" by definition.

Part of why they have to process all of them is the fact the first illegal entry is a misdemeanor and ever subsequent illegal entry is a felony.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Its kidnapping to just grab people.  Unless you arrest them.  In that case, they are entitled to due process.  Taking someone you take against their will across state lines is a federal felony.  Good luck to the driver who decides to drive that bus.


.

When a Foreign National volunteers to become a Ward of the State ...
Due process does not include the Ward of the State's ability to decide where they want to go, or an obligation for the State to put them there.

They have surrendered to the State ... And are at the mercy of the State's choice.

.​


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> You are literally wrong with everything you post.
> The very fact that these people are not detained while awaiting their hearings is all you need to understand that they are not here illegally.


Because you say so?    

If they are legally detained and turned over to the appropriate authorities such as HHS you're going to have a really hard time making that case anywhere but Kangaroo Court.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Apr 10, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Because you say so?
> 
> If they are legally detained and turned over to the appropriate authorities such as HHS you're going to have a really hard time making that case anywhere but Kangaroo Court.


Because reality says so. 
The people in question aren’t detained though, dope.
The degree to which you stretch yourself to maintain a such a blatantly failed narrative indicates the level of depravity you hold in your opinions of these people.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> The people in question aren’t detained though, dope.


.

Foreign Nationals who are not detained, are not obligated to stay anywhere.
It doesn't matter where the State drops them off when it releases them from detainment.

A Foreign National who has surrendered as a Ward of the State doesn't create an obligation for the State to do
whatever the Ward of the State wants.

.​


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> When a Foreign National volunteers to become a Ward of the State ...
> Due process does not include the Ward of the State's ability to decide where they want to go, or an obligation for the State to put them there.
> ...


Are you insane?


----------



## Seymour Flops (Apr 10, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Texans like Abbot are right to be upset about this issue...but if the governor transports illegal immigrants across state lines, legal questions arise.


What legal questions would arise that did not arise when the President welcomed the illegal aliens across the international border?


----------



## Seymour Flops (Apr 10, 2022)

Resnic said:


> "My fellow Americans the racist, prejudice, xenophobic white supremacy nationalist Republicans are seeking to destroy democracy by ruining the lives of these poor unfortunate immigrants who want nothing more than to be free Americans and have decent human rights so much they are rounding up these immigrants and shipping them out of the white protected areas and sending them with nothing to other parts of the country. We welcome these new Americans with open arms and will provide them with everything they need to protected and free from such atrocities the conservatives have inflicted on them".
> 
> The spin will be something along those lines.


He may say that to the people of DC.  They are primarily African-Americans whom the Democrats take for granted can be fooled into voting for them, just because Dems call Rep "racist."

He won't say that in Delaware, and certainly not in New York.


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 10, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> What legal questions would arise


---Border Patrol: It’s A Crime To Give A Ride To An Illegal Alien---









						Border Patrol: It’s A Crime To Give A Ride To An Illegal Alien
					

-Submitted by David Drumm (Nal), Guest Blogger Maclovio Bautista, a legal resident of Washington state and the U.S. for more than twenty years, is under threat of deportation because he was caught …




					jonathanturley.org


----------



## lennypartiv (Apr 10, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> All hat, no cattle as usual I suspect.
> 
> That said....I sure as hell don't want them crossing over into Virginia after they are dumped and that is where they will go.


Interesting.

---Border Patrol: It’s A Crime To Give A Ride To An Illegal Alien---









						Border Patrol: It’s A Crime To Give A Ride To An Illegal Alien
					

-Submitted by David Drumm (Nal), Guest Blogger Maclovio Bautista, a legal resident of Washington state and the U.S. for more than twenty years, is under threat of deportation because he was caught …




					jonathanturley.org


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Are you insane?


.

Why would you be stupid enough to ask a person you think is insane if they are insane ... You ignorant twat ...  

.​


----------



## Nostra (Apr 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> If they’re processed, they aren’t illegals, dope. They’re here awaiting a status legally.


They crossed the border illegally.  Biden ignoring our immigration laws doesn’t make them legal, Dummy.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Did they? How do you know that?


I watch the videos, Stupid.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 10, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Just drop them anywhere?   kidnapping.


Nope.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

*"Abbott said the move is voluntary, so the migrants can decide for themselves whether to go to Washington."











						Texas sends buses to border to transport migrants who want to go to D.C.
					

Texas Division of Emergency Management said the state has sent buses to the U.S.-Mexico border to pick up migrants to drive to Washington, D.C.




					www.newsweek.com
				



*


----------



## Nostra (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Its kidnapping to just grab people.  Unless you arrest them.  In that case, they are entitled to due process.  Taking someone you take against their will across state lines is a federal felony.  Good luck to the driver who decides to drive that bus.


You obviously are not paying attention.  Go get educated.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Asylum requests can be made at border crossings which are staffed by BP, fool.


At official ports of entry.

Wading across the Rio isn’t an official port of entry, Dumbass.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

Nostra said:


> You obviously are not paying attention.  Go get educated.


"Abbott said the move is voluntary, so the migrants can decide for themselves whether to go to Washington."









						Texas sends buses to border to transport migrants who want to go to D.C.
					

Texas Division of Emergency Management said the state has sent buses to the U.S.-Mexico border to pick up migrants to drive to Washington, D.C.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Nostra (Apr 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> You are literally wrong with everything you post.
> The very fact that these people are not detained while awaiting their hearings is all you need to understand that they are not here illegally.


Once again, Veggie Joe ignoring our laws doesn’t make them legal.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Why would you be stupid enough to ask a person you think is insane if they are insane ... You ignorant twat ...
> 
> .​


You sound like you're insane.  Because...you are insane.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> "Abbott said the move is voluntary, so the migrants can decide for themselves whether to go to Washington."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you were wrong calling it kidnapping.

Glad you finally got educated.  You’re welcome.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> You sound like you're insane.  Because...you are insane.


.

Whatever ... Ignorant Twat ...   

.​


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

Nostra said:


> So you were wrong calling it kidnapping.


It would be kidnapping if they were forcing people to go.


Nostra said:


> Glad you finally got educated.  You’re welcome.



So you're okay with Abbott giving someone a free trip to DC?  LOL. I thought you didn't want to give illegals anything. 

How do you like that egg on your face?


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> It would be kidnapping if they were forcing people to go.
> So you're okay with Abbott giving someone a free trip to DC?  LOL. I thought you didn't want to give illegals anything.
> How do you like that egg on your face?


.

The Foreign Nationals don't have a choice as to where the State puts them.
When they entered the country illegally, they volunteered to become a Ward of the State should they be discovered.

They can do whatever they are required and eligible to do when and where the State releases them.
If they don't like it ... They don't have to come.

.​


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> The Foreign Nationals don't have a choice as to where the State puts them.
> When they entered the country illegally, they volunteered to become a Ward of the State should they be discovered.
> ...


I guess you didn't read the part about the people Abbott is shipping are volunteering for a free trip to DC at taxpayer expense?









						Texas sends buses to border to transport migrants who want to go to D.C.
					

Texas Division of Emergency Management said the state has sent buses to the U.S.-Mexico border to pick up migrants to drive to Washington, D.C.




					www.newsweek.com
				




"Abbott said the move is voluntary, so the migrants can decide for themselves whether to go to Washington."

Texas (or any other state) has zero authority to send undocumented people anywhere.  

Again, I have to ask..are you insane?


----------



## Nostra (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> It would be kidnapping if they were forcing people to go.
> 
> 
> So you're okay with Abbott giving someone a free trip to DC?  LOL. I thought you didn't want to give illegals anything.
> ...


Dumping them in DC for them to deal with is fine with me.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I guess you didn't read the part about the people Abbott is shipping are volunteering for a free trip to DC at taxpayer expense?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

Governor Abbot can choose to spend Texas tax revenues doing what he thinks is best for Texas.
Once a Foreign National has surrendered to Authorities and becomes a Ward of the State, the State can put them wherever they want.

It doesn't matter if they volunteer to go to Washington DC or not ... It still won't be kidnapping.
If Governor Abbot grants them the pleasure of volunteering to go to Washington DC, it's because he is nice enough to do so.

You trying to suggest any of it means something it doesn't, is the result of you being an ignorant twat ...  
Or perhaps you are just a silly political hack trying to figure out how you have anything to argue at all.

.​


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Governor Abbot can choose to spend Texas tax revenues doing what he thinks is best for Texas.
> Once a Foreign National has surrendered to Authorities and becomes a Ward of the State, the State can put them wherever they want.
> ...


Yep, you're batshit crazy.  

Free trips to DC for illegal aliens...and you're suddenly for it?   

Oh my god.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Dumping them in DC for them to deal with is fine with me.


Enjoy your egg facial shit brains.  You've earned it.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yep, you're batshit crazy.
> 
> Free trips to DC for illegal aliens...and you're suddenly for it?
> 
> Oh my god.


.

I was never against it to start with ... Nothing I posted in the tread even suggests that.

You trying to make something up in order to argue with me about nothing ...
In no way indicates I am crazy ... You ignorant twat ...   

.​


----------



## Seymour Flops (Apr 10, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> ---Border Patrol: It’s A Crime To Give A Ride To An Illegal Alien---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then the Biden administration needs to be arrested forthwith.

Of course if all these illegal aliens are really "asylum seekers," there can be no crime.

Frankly, I'm surprised that Democrats in Virginia and DC are in such a tizzy about this.  Aren't they the ones who keep telling us that undocumented migrants are great for the economy?  Let the people in Arlington, Charlotte, Norfolk, and Richmond enjoy the benefits they bring instead of Texas and other border states getting it all.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Enjoy your egg facial shit brains.  You've earned it.


No egg on my face, Dumbass.  If your Vegetable Messiah is gonna ship these Fauci Flu infested illegals all over the country I fully support as many as possible ending up in DC.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yep, you're batshit crazy.
> 
> Free trips to DC for illegal aliens...and you're suddenly for it?
> 
> Oh my god.


As opposed to social welfare for trespassers and welfare checks for the US minorities who were replaced in the workforce by the trespassers.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 10, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I did you antisemitic defect. You just didn’t like what I posted.


LOL. Poor racist retard. Could not disprove what I posted.  

What kind of a Jewish person are you anyway? You don't even know the history of genocide? You really are a retard, aren't you?


----------



## Magnus (Apr 10, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Speaking of Retards.....  .  One has to be retarded to post such drivel.


Dumb & Dumber! LOL  I am sure idiot #1 appreciates your support! Don't worry, you get a parting gift too...


----------



## Magnus (Apr 10, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww... poor retard wants me to go away! LOL. If I do, who is going to keep beating you like a rented mule?  

And, no, I haven't forgotten... here ya go, retard...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2022)

Magnus said:


> LOL. Poor racist retard. Could not disprove what I posted.
> 
> What kind of a Jewish person are you anyway? You don't even know the history of genocide? You really are a retard, aren't you?


I do know. It began in 1933, defect.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Awww... poor retard wants me to go away! LOL. If I do, who is going to keep beating you like a rented mule?
> 
> And, no, I haven't forgotten... here ya go, retard...
> 
> View attachment 628807


Your delusions are amusing, defect. You said you would go away if I gave proof. I did And you’re still here. Find one racist post from. Lying defect.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 10, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I do know. It began in 1933, defect.


Poor retard. Thinking isn't your strong suit, is it? Now, you know why you are a retard.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 10, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Your delusions are amusing, defect. You said you would go away if I gave proof. I did And you’re still here. Find one racist post from. Lying defect.


Gad, back for more balm? Talk about butt-hurts. Ok, here ya go...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Poor retard. Thinking isn't your strong suit, is it? Now, you know why you are a retard.


You want to bet again so you can lie again and look stupid, defect?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Gad, back for more balm? Talk about butt-hurts. Ok, here ya go...
> 
> View attachment 628813


Like a retarded defective parrot. Posting the same shit and still denying being an antisemite. Poor little defect. Maybe after you pick your gender you ll be less of a defect?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> As opposed to social welfare for trespassers and welfare checks for the US minorities who were replaced in the workforce by the trespassers.



Free trips to DC at the taxpayer's expense...and suddenly you're for that.  

Wow..are you stupid.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You want to bet again so you can lie again and look stupid, defect?


Its not a lie if someone believes it, right?  LOL


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Gad, back for more balm? Talk about butt-hurts. Ok, here ya go...
> 
> View attachment 628813


He needs 3 cases.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Free trips to DC at the taxpayer's expense...and suddenly you're for that.
> 
> Wow..are you stupid.


*You* advocate for a *lifetime* of welfare....no comparison.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> I was never against it to start with ... Nothing I posted in the tread even suggests that.
> 
> ...


Of course you were for it when you thought it was cruelty for the sake of cruelty.  That is how you guys roll.  You crave violence and breed hatred. 

Whats hilarious is now that you've been shown that it is a voluntary program where Abbott is asking the illegals for permission to send them to Washington DC...you still pretend that it's a good idea and even make the absurd claim that he's doing it to be nice.

You're as delusional as you are dishonest.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> *You* advocate for a *lifetime* of welfare....no comparison.



Never have done any such thing but don't let that get in the way of your silly fantasy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Its not a lie if someone believes it, right?  LOL


It’s a lie when you said you will do something and then don’t do it. That’s what we are talking about and correct, it’s not a lie if someone believes what they say is the truth.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Never have done any such thing but don't let that get in the way of your silly fantasy.


Thanks for displaying that you're so stupid you don't understand cause and effect.
Everything you want causes US minorities to live a lifetime on welfare.

I realize that you don't give a damn because you have the truly difficult career of answering a phone.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Of course you were for it when you thought it was cruelty for the sake of cruelty.  That is how you guys roll.  You crave violence and breed hatred.
> 
> Whats hilarious is now that you've been shown that it is a voluntary program where Abbott is asking the illegals for permission to send them to Washington DC...you still pretend that it's a good idea and even make the absurd claim that he's doing it to be nice.
> 
> You're as delusional as you are dishonest.


.

I never thought anything was cruelty or ever expressed it that way.
There are no "you guys" to roll with when it comes to anything I have posted, so just get over yourself.
I don't crave anything ... And didn't post anything that would suggest otherwise.

If you need to lie to yourself some more to maintain your delusions ...
There is no need to expect it will ever make a difference towards anything I have posted.

In fact ... Feel free to make up some more shit if you need to ... You ignorant twat ...  

.​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Of course you were for it when you thought it was cruelty for the sake of cruelty.  That is how you guys roll.  You crave violence and breed hatred.
> 
> Whats hilarious is now that you've been shown that it is a voluntary program where Abbott is asking the illegals for permission to send them to Washington DC...you still pretend that it's a good idea and even make the absurd claim that he's doing it to be nice.
> 
> You're as delusional as you are dishonest.


And you put people on ignore. A true cancel culture advocate.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 10, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You want to bet again so you can lie again and look stupid, defect?


Sez the guy who can't back up his claim. I can understand how you are a retard but not knowing the history of your own people? That puts you in a whole different retard class.  Gad, how do you live with yourself with that level of stupidity?


----------



## Magnus (Apr 10, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Like a retarded defective parrot. Posting the same shit and still denying being an antisemite. Poor little defect. Maybe after you pick your gender you ll be less of a defect?


Man, that must hurt something fierce if you are back so soon for more... Not to worry, I stocked up enough for you retards...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Sez the guy who can't back up his claim. I can understand how you are a retard but not knowing the history of your own people? That puts you in a whole different retard class.  Gad, how do you live with yourself with that level of stupidity?


I
Backed it up
Twice
Poor 
Little
Defect
Cannot
Read


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Man, that must hurt something fierce if you are back so soon for more... Not to worry, I stocked up enough for you retards...
> 
> View attachment 628864


Defect posting the same thing over and over again. Time to take that OCD pill again. Defect 

poor little antisemite


----------



## Magnus (Apr 10, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Defect posting the same thing over and over again. Time to take that OCD pill again. Defect
> 
> poor little antisemite


Poor little racist retard. You enjoy getting the shit kicked out of you, eh? Well, you are a retard, after all. Have you told your folks about your fascination with Hitler? Man, you are one sick puppy.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 10, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I
> Backed it up
> Twice
> Poor
> ...


Aww... poor butt-hurt racist retard. Here, ya go...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Poor little racist retard. You enjoy getting the shit kicked out of you, eh? Well, you are a retard, after all. Have you told your folks about your fascination with Hitler? Man, you are one sick puppy.


You lost and your don’t even know it. Hence you’re a defect. 
Only a defect is a Holocaust denying antisemite. Aka you


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Aww... poor butt-hurt racist retard. Here, ya go...
> 
> View attachment 628877


OCD strikes the defect again. This is fun. Please post that again and prove your OCD controls you, defect.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> I never thought anything was cruelty or ever expressed it that way.
> There are no "you guys" to roll with when it comes to anything I have posted, so just get over yourself.
> ...


Yeah shit brains.

You've morphed from "they have no choice" and supporting it to, after being shown they have NOTHING BUT choice, still supporting it.  

You're as delusional as you are dishonest.  Sucks to be you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yeah shit brains.
> 
> You've morphed from "they have no choice" and supporting it to, after being shown they have NOTHING BUT choice, still supporting it.
> 
> You're as delusional as you are dishonest.  Sucks to be you.


You support cancel culture. That makes you delusional and dishonest.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Thanks for displaying that you're so stupid you don't understand cause and effect.
> Everything you want causes US minorities to live a lifetime on welfare.
> 
> I realize that you don't give a damn because you have the truly difficult career of answering a phone.


Yet meanwhile back in reality, Abbott is giving away free rides to DC on the taxpayer dime.  And you're supporting it?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You support cancel culture. That makes you delusional and dishonest.


Meanwhile back in reality, few if any representatives who voted to impeach your blob have not been censured by the GOP.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Meanwhile back in reality, few if any representatives who voted to impeach your blob have not been censured by the GOP.


Trump lost. Why do you keep bringing him up? Seek help. You put people on ignore. I do not. Why? I do not support cancel culture. You do. You are mentally ill. That is reality. If you had to option now to end my life with a push of a button, you would 100% do it. That is the reality of you true believers. Sick and deranged people. Seek help.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yeah shit brains.
> 
> You've morphed from "they have no choice" and supporting it to, after being shown they have NOTHING BUT choice, still supporting it.
> 
> You're as delusional as you are dishonest.  Sucks to be you.


.

Stating that a State can put Wards of the State anywhere they choose,
and that the Ward doesn't have a choice, is a fact and has nothing to do with cruelty.

It's not an opinion and doesn't have anything to do with whether or not I support it ...
It's just what it is and exactly how I posted it.

Make up some more lies to support your delusions if you need to.
Pretend you are achieving something if it makes you feel better ... You ignorant twat ...  



*Edit:*
Cruelty would be putting them in a boat, setting them adrift in the middle of the ocean,
with a Family Sized bag of Skittles and a 2 liter Mountain Dew, then saying ...
_"Hope you have better luck at the next stretch of dry land you come across"_.

.​


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Stating that a State can put Wards of the State anywhere they choose,
> and that the Ward doesn't have a choice, is a fact and has nothing to do with cruelty.​


Except these folks are not "wards of the state".


BlackSand said:


> It's not an opinion and doesn't have anything to do with whether or not I support it ...​


Correct. Its something you made up out of thin air to support your desire for cruelty.


BlackSand said:


> It's just what it is and exactly how I posted it.​


In no way is it "what it is".  This is why Texas doesn't send prisoners to other states when their prisons are over-crowded; why counties in Texas can't send you to Louisiana to ease their overcrowding.  You simply don't know what you're talking about.


BlackSand said:


> Make up some more lies to support your delusions if you need to.
> Pretend you are achieving something if it makes you feel better ... You ignorant twat ...  ​


No, that's your business.


BlackSand said:


> *Edit:*
> Cruelty would be putting them in a boat, setting them adrift in the middle of the ocean,
> with a Family Sized bag of Skittles and a 2 liter Mountain Dew, then saying ...
> _"Hope you have better luck at the next stretch of dry land you come across"_.
> ...


I can tell you've thought about being cruel quite a bit you sick fuck.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 10, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Trump lost. Why do you keep bringing him up?


I didn't.  I brought up his impeachment and how your fellow conservatives have tried to cancel anyone who voted for said impeachment.    I do like that the mere mention of your blob sets you off.  You haven't gotten over your monumental ass-kicking.  That's fun to see


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Except these folks are not "wards of the state".
> 
> Correct. Its something you made up out of thin air to support your desire for cruelty.
> 
> ...


.

Any Foreign National that surrenders to a State or is captured after illegal entry is a Ward of the State until released.
I never suggested I desire cruelty.

Wards of the State don't have to be prisoners because they haven't been convicted of a crime.
A criminal and convicted prisoner of one State can most certainly be housed in a prison of another State and it is a common practice.

I simply demonstrated that dropping off a Foreign National in our Nation's Capital City is nowhere near something you could consider cruel.

Is there anything else you would like to lie about to support your delusions ... You ignorant twat ...  

.​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I didn't.  I brought up his impeachment and how your fellow conservatives have tried to cancel anyone who voted for said impeachment.    I do like that the mere mention of your blob sets you off.  You haven't gotten over your monumental ass-kicking.  That's fun to see


I am not a conservative. And you ignored the rest of my post. Deleted it actually. Broke the rules of the board. More cancel culture from you. Pretty pathetic. You’re old and will be dead soon. You won’t be missed.

Trump will forever live in your empty cancel culture head.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 10, 2022)

surada said:


> He doesn't sound like much of an American.


What is that supposed to mean? You’re fine with approx 18,000 coming here illegally every day?  Who is supposed to pay for all that?  Why not Delaware or Washington DC freight some of the cost?  Please tell us how Saudi Arabia solved the problem.
   Biden isn’t obese? Did you see him walk around aimlessly when Obama was there? Even Obama ignored him. That’s a heck of a lot worse. Wait..,,,  You keep saying our borders are closed.  😂


----------



## Magnus (Apr 10, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You lost and your don’t even know it. Hence you’re a defect.
> Only a defect is a Holocaust denying antisemite. Aka you


Awww.... look, everyone. The racist reject pointing fingers!!! Poor retard. Doesn't even know that it got beat bad.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 10, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OCD strikes the defect again. This is fun. Please post that again and prove your OCD controls you, defect.


Aww... you keep running out of the balm. Man, that is one sick burn that you got there. Sure, I'll oblige.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 10, 2022)

White 6 said:


> He's not authorized to take state prisoners out of state for dumping somewhere else in the country and you know it.   Yes.  Kidnapping, crossing 4 or 5 state lines.


He is not going to kidnap them. He’s going to offer then bus rides to Delaware and Washington DC


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 10, 2022)

surada said:


> Because Biden isn't morbidly obese like a real man.



Would you rather have this?  Are you really that stupid?


----------



## monkrules (Apr 11, 2022)

They should put all these illegal aliens on busses and send their asses to the Capitol --- of MEXICO.

And send mush-for-brains, Biden, with them -- he loves them so fucking much.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 11, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Dumb & Dumber! LOL  I am sure idiot #1 appreciates your support! Don't worry, you get a parting gift too...
> View attachment 628805


Do you not realize that this level of "debate" shows just what an emotional and intellectual cripple you really are?

You're an intellectual midget in a land of giants with a Banty rooster attitude.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 11, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yet meanwhile back in reality, Abbott is giving away free rides to DC on the taxpayer dime.  And you're supporting it?


Damn site cheaper than keeping them here in the state.

Now mind you this is just one country in the US and published 15 years ago but even then the county was spending upwards of a billion dollars a year just in social services provide to Illegals and doesn't include the cost of crime to victims nor the cost to the residents of the state when a criminal alien goes into the system.









						Illegal Immigrants Cost L.A. County $1 Billion A Year - Judicial Watch
					

Taxpayers in the nationâ??s most populous county pay more than $1 billion annually for services that go to illegal immigrants with the biggest chunks going to welfare and food stamp benefits followed by healthcare. A new report published by the Los Angeles County Department of Social Services...



					www.judicialwatch.org
				




I say fine, democrats want them we should ship them to every blue city, county, and state in the country and let them deal with providing for them.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 11, 2022)

White 6 said:


> He's not authorized to take state prisoners out of state for dumping somewhere else in the country and you know it.   Yes.  Kidnapping, crossing 4 or 5 state lines.


Yes, he should just shoot them for being invaders instead.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 11, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Meanwhile back in reality, few if any representatives who voted to impeach your blob have not been censured by the GOP.


They were censured by state and county GOP organizations in their home states by the people who elected them.  That is entirely proper.

They were not "canceled" but some are certainly going to have to find new jobs after the next election.

That's how it works in a democracy or is supposed to be.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 11, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Except these folks are not "wards of the state".
> 
> Correct. Its something you made up out of thin air to support your desire for cruelty.
> 
> ...


Actually they become dependents of the state instantly due to all the welfare bennies provided them.


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Trump definitely had things under control.  Too bad that didn't last beyond his last day in office.


He separated small children from their parents and lost them. They were NOT unaccompanied minors.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 11, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Yet meanwhile back in reality, Abbott is giving away free rides to DC on the taxpayer dime.  And you're supporting it?


Yes, if it results in US citizens gaining employment.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> He separated small children from their parents and lost them. They were NOT unaccompanied minors.


So did Obama.
Since when are 18 year old gang members helpless?


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> So did Obama.
> Since when are 18 year old gang members helpless?


Obama didn't separate small children from their parents. Unaccompanied teenagers are another matter and some of them may have been gang members.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Obama didn't separate small children from their parents. Unaccompanied teenagers are another matter and some of them may have been gang members.


It’s obvious you haven’t looked at the pictures.
The “kids” aren’t kids, they’re gang members.


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Actually they become dependents of the state instantly due to all the welfare bennies provided them.


Then solve the problem.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Then solve the problem.


You want closed borders?


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> It’s obvious you haven’t looked at the pictures.
> The “kids” aren’t kids, they’re gang members.


Obama was faced with unaccompanied teenagers. Trump separated small children even preschool children from their parents.


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You want closed borders?


Oh yes and there's even better ways to stop illegals.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 11, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Awww.... look, everyone. The racist reject pointing fingers!!! Poor retard. Doesn't even know that it got beat bad.


Aw look a defect cannot find one racist post but calls me a racist and has an overt antisemite post on this board. What a defect.

let’s go detect!!!


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Obama was faced with unaccompanied teenagers. Trump separated small children even preschool children from their parents.


You’re an idiot.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Oh yes and there's even better ways to stop illegals.


Shoot them.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 11, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Aww... you keep running out of the balm. Man, that is one sick burn that you got there. Sure, I'll oblige.
> 
> View attachment 628921


Poke successful. The defect posts again and proves that his OCD controls him.

Let’s go Defect!!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> He separated small children from their parents and lost them. They were NOT unaccompanied minors.


And they had proof they were parents/children? Nope. They were criminals and the kids weren’t theirs they were sex slaves and or drug mules. Don’t come here illegally. Problem solved.


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You’re an idiot.


You just don't like the facts. Trump is a monster.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> You just don't like the facts. Trump is a monster.


says the actual monster. The irony. Under Trump the illegals understood that coming here was a bad idea. You really are a clueless liar


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> And they had proof they were parents/children? Nope. They were criminals and the kids weren’t theirs they were sex slaves and or drug mules. Don’t come here illegally. Problem solved.


The 4 year olds and 7 year olds? You're as big a liar as Trump. How disgusting.


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> says the actual monster. The irony. Under Trump the illegals understood that coming here was a bad idea. You really are a clueless liar


Trump got bored with his failed vanity project.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> The 4 year olds and 7 year olds? You're as big a liar as Trump. How disgusting.


Yep and the three year olds. Two of my best friends are police officers in Texas. What happened to border patrol whipping illegals? Oh it was fake news and Biden said it was real. How disgusting. MSNBC is lying to you and you believe it. The drug smugglers are using kids for cover. They aren’t their kids.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Trump got bored with his failed vanity project.


Wrong. Trump was fantastic and Biden has allowed it to become a crisis hence his 33% approval rating. You must be in the 67%. You lie on this board constantly. Aren’t you bored?


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Wrong. Trump was fantastic and Biden has allowed it to become a crisis hence his 33% approval rating. You must be in the 67%. You lie on this board constantly. Aren’t you bored?


The wall will never solve the problem.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> The wall will never solve the problem.


It does in Israel. If built correctly it will. In Israel it keeps the dirty terrorists aka people like you out of peaceful and modern Israel. What would your solution be? Hmmmm? 33% approval rating. Sounds like Biden is horrible to me. Below 50% in every category.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 11, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Any Foreign National that surrenders to a State or is captured after illegal entry is a Ward of the State until released.
> I never suggested I desire cruelty.
> ...





Indeependent said:


> It’s obvious you haven’t looked at the pictures.
> The “kids” aren’t kids, they’re gang members.


Have to consider the source. She sees nothing wrong with 18 000 Illegals flooding this Country every day with the drug trafficking and criminal backgrounds


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> You just don't like the facts. Trump is a monster.


How does an idiot such as yourself make that determination?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> The wall will never solve the problem.


Why does Jordan have a wall around 1.6 million Palis?
I know you win’t answer.


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Why does Jordan have a wall around 1.6 million Palis?
> I know you win’t answer.


Because they have stolen land and demonized the Palestinians since 1920. Read A Christian Palestinian Cry for Reconciliation.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Because they have stolen land and demonized the Palestinians since 1920. Read A Christian Palestinian Cry for Reconciliation.


The Jordanians stole the land they live on?
They invited 1.6 million Palis and quickly found out what they’re all about and kept them locked up.


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

The 





ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Have to consider the source. She sees nothing wrong with 18 000 Illegals flooding this Country every day with the drug trafficking and criminal backgrounds


 Grade school children aren't gang members.  Do the right thing and stop illegal immigration. Fine employers who hire illegals.


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> The Jordanians stole the land they live on?
> They invited 1.6 million Palis and quickly found out what they’re all about and kept them locked up.


No they didn't. They have been there since Abraham. Both Abraham and the had Arab wives. The Akkadians and Amorites were Arabs. Sargon 2 settled four Arab tribes in Samaria around 600 BC.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> The
> Grade school children aren't gang members.  Do the right thing and stop illegal immigration. Fine employers who hire illegals.


You keep repeating like a broken record that there is no drug trafficking, cartels, increased illegal drugs like fentanyl, increased crime, etc which is not true. Do the right thing? How about sending them back where they came from??


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> No they didn't. They have been there since Abraham. Both Abraham and the had Arab wives. The Akkadians and Amorites were Arabs. Sargon 2 settled four Arab tribes in Samaria around 600 BC.


Which has what to do with Jordan keeping Palis in prison?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> The
> Grade school children aren't gang members.  Do the right thing and stop illegal immigration. Fine employers who hire illegals.


Sure…
My co-worker who escaped from Columbia says your an idiot.


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You keep repeating like a broken record that there is no drug trafficking, cartels, increased illegal drugs like fentanyl, increased crime, etc which is not true. Do the right thing? How about sending them back where they came from??


Then stop illegal immigration by fining employers.


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Which has what to do with Jordan keeping Palis in prison?


Refugee populations are always a problem. 600,000 European Zionists had moved to Palestine by 1930.


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Sure…
> My co-worker who escaped from Columbia says your an idiot.


I thought you approved illegal immigration in Palestine.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 11, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> He is not going to kidnap them. He’s going to offer then bus rides to Delaware and Washington DC


He changed after they explained what he was too dumb to know when he had the brainstorm or brainfart, and he was told mass kidnapping charges would not only be a possibility, but a certainty, they would stick, and he would pretty much end his political career.  He changed to "Bus them out 2.0 lite".


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 11, 2022)

White 6 said:


> He changed after they explained what he was too dumb to know when he had the brainstorm or brainfart, and he was told mass kidnapping charges would not only be a possibility, but a certainty, they would stick, and he would pretty much end his political career.  He changed to "Bus them out 2.0 lite".


Sorry but he never said he would force them to get on a particular 🚌 bus


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Then stop illegal immigration by fining employers.


Stop repeating yourself. The above has nothing to do with increased sex trafficking, drugs, crime, etc


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> I thought you approved illegal immigration in Palestine.


Elaborate on all the Arab nations created post WW II.

Face it…You hate when Jews win.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> I thought you approved illegal immigration in Palestine.


Still no comment on Jordan’s treatment of their own citizens?


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Still no comment on Jordan’s treatment of their own citizens?


I've been to Jordan many times. How about you?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> I've been to Jordan many times. How about you?


Deflection noted…
You are a silver spoon, spoiled brat who will never address the Jordan situation.

It must be grand never having to visit a poor area.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Then stop illegal immigration by fining employers.





surada said:


> N





surada said:


> Then stop illegal immigration by fining employers.



Notice you didn't answer the question.   Not everyone comes here to work.  You didn't address the increased drug trade, sex trafficking, crime, etc.   Why not send them back.  You did comment on how Saudi Arabia handles Illegal Immigrants in one of your posts with great admiration   

Since you admire them so much maybe we should do the same   










						Detained, Beaten, Deported
					

This 36-page report draws on interviews with 60 workers deported to Yemen and Somalia who experienced serious abuses during the expulsion campaign. They described beatings and detention in poor conditions before they were deported.




					www.hrw.org


----------



## surada (Apr 11, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Notice you didn't answer the question.   Not everyone comes here to work.  You didn't address the increased drug trade, sex trafficking, crime, etc.   Why not send them back.  You did comment on how Saudi Arabia handles Illegal Immigrants in one of your posts with great admiration
> 
> Since you admire them so much maybe we should do the same
> 
> ...


Lol. I thought you were in favor of illegals taking your homes, land and olive trees.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Lol. I thought you were in favor of illegals taking your homes, land and olive trees.


This is not about the Middle East. I thought you were seeing a Physician to try to minimize your Attention Deficit Disorder. 🇮🇱🙏 ✡️


----------



## Nostra (Apr 13, 2022)

pknopp said:


> He isn't going to do squat.


Are you aver not a complete dumbass pknopp 









						First Texas bus drops off migrants blocks from US Capitol in Washington, DC
					

A bus from Texas arrived in Washington, D.C. Wednesday morning, transporting dozens of illegal immigrants as part of Texas Gov. Greg Abbott’s new plan to counter federal immigration policies during an ongoing border crisis.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Crixus (Apr 13, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Good. It's about time.  Biden has been dumping Fauci Flu infested illegals all over the country.  Abbott is about to send a caravan of busses with these illegals to DC and drop them at the Capital steps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abbott is a fucking blow hard. He took it baxk as soon as he said it. Abbott is as pro illegal as they come.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Apr 13, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> If it is any at all, that's a victory.  Every illegal alien sent from Texas to DC is one less to take jobs from legal immigrants, and low-income teenagers in Texas.


Now the feds have stopped dumping illegals into the towns that Abbott is busing them from.

So Abbott needed to keep it up until they stop targeting all Texas towns.


----------



## Failzero (Apr 13, 2022)

Zenophobe ? ( characters in Hellraiser movies )


----------



## Failzero (Apr 13, 2022)

The invaders are part of the Browning of America ( Cloward / Piven )


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 13, 2022)

surada said:


> Obama was faced with unaccompanied teenagers. Trump separated small children even preschool children from their parents.


WTF...lying again Surada

Obama put the little kids in cages------

Trump tried to deport the entire illegal family.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 13, 2022)

The Texas national guard is putting up concertina wire.  It would be better to submerge razor wire in the water where they cross.


----------



## surada (Apr 14, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> WTF...lying again Surada
> 
> Obama put the little kids in cages------
> 
> Trump tried to deport the entire illegal family.


They were unaccompanied teenagers.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 14, 2022)

surada said:


> They were unaccompanied teenagers.


Keep lying. It’s what you do best. You SWORE that there was no such thing as Illegal Immigration 🥱😧
  BTW, did you see that skit the SAUDI ARABIA TV did on BRANDON with HARRIS dressed in DRAG ???👍 That’s a Heck of a lot worse then being “ obese” 
That’s even better then BRANDON wondering around looking lost even after Obama ignored him. 😝


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Apr 14, 2022)

I emailed Abbott earlier this year and told him he needs to start shipping all these illegals to the White House front door.   Looks like he read my email!!!  
I'm glad! 

Fill up DC with all these illegals and lets see how the DNC feels about it then!!!


----------



## surada (Apr 14, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Keep lying. It’s what you do best. You SWORE that there was no such thing as Illegal Immigration 🥱😧
> BTW, did you see that skit the SAUDI ARABIA TV did on BRANDON with HARRIS dressed in DRAG ???👍 That’s a Heck of a lot worse then being “ obese”
> That’s even better then BRANDON wondering around looking lost even after Obama ignored him. 😝


What is the name of the Saudi TV station? Funny 😁 that it was broadcast from Australia.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 14, 2022)

surada said:


> What is the name of the Saudi TV station? Funny 😁 that it was broadcast from Australia.


If you look at Twitter it said it was from Saudi Arabia.  Even the News Media reported it as such.  However, does t REALLY matter where it was broadcast from??   The facts of the matter are; BRANDON is known to be a COGNITIVE    DECLINING FOOL





__





						Saudi Arabia TV Airs Parody of Joe Biden, Kamala Harris. Viral Video Has Over 7 Million Views. Watch
					





					www.msn.com
				




You are in as much decline as BRANDON!


----------



## surada (Apr 14, 2022)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> If you look at Twitter it said it was from Saudi Arabia.  Even the News Media reported it as such.  However, does t REALLY matter where it was broadcast from??   The facts of the matter are; BRANDON is known to be a COGNITIVE    DECLINING FOOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they don't identify the TV station and it was broadcast from Australia. Do you believe everything on Twitter?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Apr 14, 2022)

surada said:


> But they don't identify the TV station and it was broadcast from Australia. Do you believe everything on Twitter?


So the characters were not from Saudi Arabia? You mean 😪 ALL the Networks even got it wrong last night??😃. STILL no comment on BRANDON’s COGNITIVE DECLINE.  However, keep posting about Trump and his “ obesity “ I realize that frustrated outlet works well for you. 👍🥱


----------



## candycorn (Apr 27, 2022)

Then there is this:


----------



## LilOlLady (May 4, 2022)

The right thing to do is for the Texas governor to take the busloads to the border and put them out.


----------



## easyt65 (May 4, 2022)

Every state governor should load every illegal Biden has dumped in their state on a bus and drop them off right in front of the WH or at Martha's Vinyard the next time Biden goes to hide in his basement there.


----------

